# [October 23, 2019] NEW REEEEEEMERGENCY



## clownpiss (Oct 23, 2019)

Phil on Twitter
					

“I can’t sleep again because of stress. Something has happened and if a near miracle doesn’t happen by month end, I’ll be in a lot of trouble. I’ll talk about this on stream tomorrow before WWE2K20, but I cannot give specific details to protect myself. Hope to see you then.”




					twitter.com
				




Right after his day off too, he knows he can't use the twitch hasn't paid me and I have bills tactic so it's time to elevate it


Also, he tweeted 3 hours before this (12 his time) about looking forward to playing WWE. Suddenly at 3 AM his world is upside down. 

I bet his spending from his day off buying stupid shit for him and kat just cleared and like the addict he is spent way more than he should've. He's too good to live like a resourceful person with a budget so it's your job to refill him with spending money for the rest of the month.


----------



## Kcidkcussdom (Oct 23, 2019)

clownpiss said:


> Phil on Twitter
> 
> 
> “I can’t sleep again because of stress. Something has happened and if a near miracle doesn’t happen by month end, I’ll be in a lot of trouble. I’ll talk about this on stream tomorrow before WWE2K20, but I cannot give specific details to protect myself. Hope to see you then.”
> ...


REEEmergency?


----------



## Sparkletor (Oct 23, 2019)

Good thing Phil has been saving his money for a rainy day... Oh wait.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 23, 2019)

Kcidkcussdom said:


> REEEmergency?


Inasmuch as anything else is. "No specific details" is poorly-designed code for, "gib me munnies until I say I've gotten enough and if you ask why at all you're banned".

ETA: this will work, by the way. It always works. Whether he's already contacted his whales and they're ready with their PayPal info or he's just priming the pump, expect the pigs to come out of the woodwork today.


----------



## Muppetmode (Oct 23, 2019)

clownpiss said:


> Phil on Twitter
> 
> 
> “I can’t sleep again because of stress. Something has happened and if a near miracle doesn’t happen by month end, I’ll be in a lot of trouble. I’ll talk about this on stream tomorrow before WWE2K20, but I cannot give specific details to protect myself. Hope to see you then.”
> ...


Wonder if he’s hitting the gin or if he’s trying to stir up some drama for wwe? Probably both. Looks like we might need a new thread for this wwe 



Pargon said:


> Inasmuch as anything else is. "No specific details" is poorly-designed code for, "gib me munnies until I say I've gotten enough and if you ask why at all you're banned".
> 
> ETA: this will work, by the way. It always works. Whether he's already contacted his whales and they're ready with their PayPal info or he's just priming the pump, expect the pigs to come out of the woodwork today.


isnt this an ongoing pattern with gin+drama tweeting a week after getting paid by twitch?


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 23, 2019)

clownpiss said:


> Phil on Twitter
> 
> 
> “I can’t sleep again because of stress. Something has happened and if a near miracle doesn’t happen by month end, I’ll be in a lot of trouble. I’ll talk about this on stream tomorrow before WWE2K20, but I cannot give specific details to protect myself. Hope to see you then.”
> ...


He can't sleep because he's been hitting the gin. He only gets away with doing this shit because of the numerous stupid motherfuckers who get off on donating money to him.


----------



## rizlajizzla (Oct 23, 2019)

harbinger said:


> Does this make Phillip the Disease of Hate?
> 
> Don’t fret too much, Darksydephil’s 2019 Thanksgiving Taxtravaganza is about a month away.
> 
> Is this where Philip gets his exceptionalism from?





Kcidkcussdom said:


> REEEmergency?



I can't wait to see what they eat.  Is probably going to be some 1800mg salt salt salt, £25 delivered, microwave dinner bullshit. She might sprinkle some extra Lawry's Seasoning or some shit on it, so they can say its homemade.


So, Philislav, is it that you have always been 100% real and honest Phil, or is it that you used to portray a crass, rude, sexist character in the style of Howard Stern, but now you've grown up?  Which is it?  Can't be both.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Oct 23, 2019)

Ah fuck. I have to get up at like 5am to hear this REEEmergency.

I guess I've got to get up at 6 of Champions League but come on DSReee, i need this on the night stream for maximum coverage


----------



## rizlajizzla (Oct 23, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Good thing Phil has been saving his money for a rainy day... Oh wait.



ACK ACK ACK ACK!!!

You know those fucking condescending 'helpful' tips that people who have never been poor offer to actual poor people about finance?  Like, if you give up your morning Starbucks, you could save £x a year!! Whereas actual poor people can't fucking afford Starbucks to give up. Or, 'take the bus to work', but you live in Asscrack Eqypt?  And you know those hideous 35% percent credit cards you see advertised and think, fuck, what fucking idiot would be stupid enough to fall for that?  And how people might pay $19.99 a month for a year for a ring from an ad (worth about $40) and think, god, who are all these financial illiterates that these unethical companies prey on...   Well, if you take all that combined financial stupidity, add to it the folly of the Dutch Tulip Craze, then let Kylie Jenner hold it a while- That is how good Phil is with money.


----------



## samovski (Oct 23, 2019)

clownpiss said:


> Phil on Twitter
> 
> 
> “I can’t sleep again because of stress. Something has happened and if a near miracle doesn’t happen by month end, I’ll be in a lot of trouble. I’ll talk about this on stream tomorrow before WWE2K20, but I cannot give specific details to protect myself. Hope to see you then.”
> ...



Well I suppose we are getting in to the most magical time of the year. Halloween coming up, Thanksgiving, Christmas, and of course the now annual begathon. Can' wait for how he sets it up this year. Should be fun, will he go with taxes, will he go with illness, who knows. Can't wait to find out.


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (Oct 23, 2019)

His paypigs should know that giving Phil money gets them doxed. He's been ignoring it like a champ. But I don't think they would like it if they find out what happened. If he wants drama I sure hope he gets it.


----------



## DSPGouting (Oct 23, 2019)

clownpiss said:


> Phil on Twitter
> 
> 
> “I can’t sleep again because of stress. Something has happened and if a near miracle doesn’t happen by month end, I’ll be in a lot of trouble. I’ll talk about this on stream tomorrow before WWE2K20, but I cannot give specific details to protect myself. Hope to see you then.”
> ...



From his tweet's replies, you can't make this shit up - only on Dave's twitter would this be "Sensitive Content"  





**CLICK*


*
**NAIL BITING INTENSIFIES**

Unrelated note - anyone looked into this account? https://twitter.com/OfficialDSPfans

The sheer exceptionalism shown here makes me approx 80% convinced it's a long term faggot ops or something.


----------



## JustcallmeVi (Oct 23, 2019)

Could this be the next begathon?

Will contributions be mandatory?


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 23, 2019)

the timing lines up with khet being about 1-2 months away from giivng birth if she was pregnant before they married


----------



## JamFlowMan (Oct 23, 2019)

clownpiss said:


> Phil on Twitter
> 
> 
> “I can’t sleep again because of stress. Something has happened and if a near miracle doesn’t happen by month end, I’ll be in a lot of trouble. I’ll talk about this on stream tomorrow before WWE2K20, but I cannot give specific details to protect myself. Hope to see you then.”
> ...


Rolled my eyes so hard after reading this i'm shocked they didn't pop out of my head.  Couldn't even make it to Thanksgiving the Hardcore Grifting Season is starting early this year.  Phil has a problem he can't share any information about except the remedy which is throwing all your cash into the Burnell Bottomless Pit.  Wonder if the problem will be solved just fine regardless of how much money he gets just like every other time he does this...


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 23, 2019)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> Jesus he really went on a rant about slander and him talking to a lawyer on this PubG stream. Was this talked about the other day? I’d figure a whole page would be dedicated to mocking this rant


During this stream, D$P said something that stuck with me:  YT puts vids back up IF the person doesn't give proof that they are going to take legal action.  This being the reason he gave for no longer trying to get vids/channels taken down.  Ooookay, IF this is the case, WHY did he delete all those videos that apparently ruined his channel?  He knew they were 'false claims', right?  He 100% had the legal right to use the 'art' posted on his forums without doing any research into if the person posting the art actually made it (*cough* like the BlueEyes fan art posted to the Main fan art thread without asking BluEyes permission to do so... that D$P immediately started using on stream) So why then did he not simply wait until the claims were dropped and the videos were released?  We know the answer, but it would be neat to hear how he would spin this.   


clownpiss said:


> Phil on Twitter
> 
> 
> “I can’t sleep again because of stress. Something has happened and if a near miracle doesn’t happen by month end, I’ll be in a lot of trouble. I’ll talk about this on stream tomorrow before WWE2K20, but I cannot give specific details to protect myself. Hope to see you then.”
> ...


Two ' Top Contributor naming rights' streams  in a row failed to net even half of the $100 /stream Tip goal. The $40 and $46 dollars in tips for the day not even meeting the goal for a single stream has him sweating after their Day out and about...and a couple tumblers of Gin?


----------



## SPhobos (Oct 23, 2019)

Ah shit it's that time of year again, Phil is gonna' Beg Hard (good movie title) through the holidays and if we're lucky even into the new year. We're truly blessed.


----------



## d8d0 (Oct 23, 2019)

His ct mortgage got sold to another bank last month and only showed up a week or two back:





			IQS - Search Online Records


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Oct 23, 2019)

My speculation:

First, we do know that Phil had a couple of guests a week ago.  And it was something that Phil wasn't looking forward to.  I bet the visitors and what Phil is tweeting are related to each other.  And I'm willing to bet that this is all legal in nature.

So I have two guesses as to what the story is here.

First is that Kat and Phil are getting a divorce and that the visitors were a pair of divorce lawyers.

Second is that it has something to do with his taxes, and that the visitors were probably from the IRS.  Phil's tax problems are catching up with him.

He doesn't want to reveal it due to his ego, but he knows he has to say something so he can get money.


----------



## samovski (Oct 23, 2019)

DarkScrubPhil said:


> My speculation:
> 
> First, we do know that Phil had a couple of guests a week ago.  And it was something that Phil wasn't looking forward to.  I bet the visitors and what Phil is tweeting are related to each other.  And I'm willing to bet that this is all legal in nature.
> 
> ...



If it's divorce is that proof enough that Dave and Khet married for convenience rather than love? I mean, I've seen a few clips of him lately and he seems his usual cunt self, but not a man on the verge of divorcing his one true soul maid. I don't think it's divorce thought tbh.

My money is on it being his tax situation. Whether a real thing or not, it'll be about his taxes.

That or he's planning to go extra fucking scummy and pull a dead/dying relative again. That might explain the "can't give details for security" thing. I would not put it past this absolute degenerate to have had a legitimate family death, whether close or not, and try and milk the situation for everything he possibly can.

Even worse would be if he's going to milk a death in Khets family. That would be truly spicy.


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 23, 2019)

DarkScrubPhil said:


> My speculation:
> 
> First, we do know that Phil had a couple of guests a week ago.  And it was something that Phil wasn't looking forward to.  I bet the visitors and what Phil is tweeting are related to each other.  And I'm willing to bet that this is all legal in nature.
> 
> ...



tax guys usually come long after taxes were due to give you enough time to prove you don't care about paying your taxes

imagine walking into a $500k dollar home with new vehicles, huge video and game collection, and the person saying they can't afford taxes

dave trying to avoid taxes by begging for gifts and digital credits is concerning, and no doubt some sperg has compiled this and sent it in


----------



## SowonNation (Oct 23, 2019)

samovski said:


> If it's divorce is that proof enough that Dave and Khet married for convenience rather than love?







I don't know. You tell me.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 23, 2019)

d8d0 said:


> His ct mortgage got sold to another bank last month and only showed up a week or two back:
> View attachment 982188
> 
> 
> IQS - Search Online Records



Wait.  Is his mortgage STILL $128,627 after ten years of payments, or is that just listing the starting principle?


----------



## DSPGouting (Oct 23, 2019)

samovski said:


> If it's divorce is that proof enough that Dave and Khet married for convenience rather than love? I mean, I've seen a few clips of him lately and he seems his usual cunt self, but not a man on the verge of divorcing his one true soul maid. I don't think it's divorce thought tbh.
> 
> My money is on it being his tax situation. Whether a real thing or not, it'll be about his taxes.
> 
> ...



I can hear it already - Pig trying to put spin on it when the divorce certificate comes through:

"Ack Ack Ack, DOOOOD!  We were ALWAYS gonna get divorced, we only got married because of the tax break I got, we don't even believe in marriage **Snort* *I've said a bazillion times that marriage is just a scam!!  No, it was always the plan to get divorced a couple months after the marriage **clown laugh** "

"Mr popapillupyourass just did a 50Bitch-ear and says **impersonates figure of authority - voice deepens** 'oh phil how could you decieve your fans again and not tell us you were just pretending to get married'  uhhhhhh maybe cause that's none of your business you no brain asshole? ack ack ack **SNORT** "

"Oh my gahhhd.. **thigh slap* *Anyway on an unrelated note Kat and jasper are pretty ill right now so you won't see or hear them for a while"


----------



## Immortal Technique (Oct 23, 2019)

"If a near miracle (HINT HINT) doesn't happen at the end of the month; I'll be in trouble."

It's a "bill." It will always be a bill. Cannot wait for the recap of him speaking in generalities of this awful, terrible, unforeseen thing that can only be solved with someone else's money. I wonder what arbitrary $ number he'll put to this emergency that whether reached or not won't solve the problem.


----------



## Eekum Bokum (Oct 23, 2019)

Well, look at that...Halloween right around the corner as well as Canadian thanksgiving and know he needs a miracle.

Imagine
My 
Suprise


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 23, 2019)

DarkScrubPhil said:


> My speculation:
> 
> First, we do know that Phil had a couple of guests a week ago.  And it was something that Phil wasn't looking forward to.  I bet the visitors and what Phil is tweeting are related to each other.  And I'm willing to bet that this is all legal in nature.
> 
> ...





Raven'sChild said:


> 1) We do not know that they had 'guests'.  We do know that there was a WahKhando related thing that he was going to cancel an evening stream for that ended up not happening that evening.  My best guess is that the WahKhando related thing had been rescheduled for that evening.  It was most likely routine yearly maintenance/pest control/an inspection.
> 
> 2) Divorce lawyers do not come to your house.
> 
> ...


...this thread went up as I was posting.  Moved my post here. Problem solved.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 23, 2019)

actually said:


> Probably starting principle, but you should be able to look it up on zillow and see what the last price it sold for was.



Posting reply to the new thread.





So he bought it for $131,000.  Including taxes and closing costs and also down payment, there's a chance the $127K could be the starting principle.  It looks like units of similar size are being sold for $55K now.

The listing back on the market and removed on 5/4/17 is interesting.  That's only 10 days before Leanna's hospitalization.


----------



## architects (Oct 23, 2019)

How long has it been since the last "Emergency"? Is there any consistency to them?


----------



## JustcallmeVi (Oct 23, 2019)

Skyclaw said:


> Well, look at that...Halloween right around the corner as well as Canadian thanksgiving and know he needs a miracle.
> 
> Imagine
> My
> Suprise


It could be a "Variety" of different things. Could be they upped the payments on any of his cards or his khando. Could be tahxes. Could be anything really, but he's not gonna give you the actual answer. Shut up and pay his bills so this near forty-year-old man can play WWE for his "chill" streams


----------



## An Avenging Bird (Oct 23, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Good thing Phil has been saving his money for a rainy day... Oh wait.


Hence why he moved to Seattle, rainiest part of the country.


----------



## samovski (Oct 23, 2019)

JustcallmeVi said:


> It could be a "Variety" of different things. Could be they upped the payments on any of his cards or his khando. Could be tahxes. Could be anything really, but he's not gonna give you the actual answer. Shut up and pay his bills so this near forty-year-old man can play WWE for his "chill" streams



The idea of that boggles my mind. That someone can so consistently desperately need the help of strangers but offer those people nothing in terms of actual information about the issue. He just says "hey guise need monies plz halp" and people just throw money at him.

I ain't mad he keeps trying his luck, especially considering his luck is fucking legendary when it comes to this faggotry. What really pisses in my cereal is how so many people in his chat are just so happy to throw money away. Do we have any proof he's using the money on what he says he is? Or are we just taking his word for it?

Didn't his mom give him 10k earlier this year? Where the fuck has that gone?


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 23, 2019)

1) Will he cancel all pending New Releases?
2) Will they refrain from eating out?
3) Will they cancel their Subscription based entertainment?
4) Will they tighten their belts and buy fewer groceries/ eliminate bread, muffins, soup and salsas from the Deli section?
...We can safely say that this 'Miracle' will have to happen because it would be IMPOSSIBLE for them to do any of the above.


----------



## ANDS! (Oct 23, 2019)

Someone needs to gift that guy a bottle of Melatonin. Will sleep like a babe, instead of living like a baby. . .zing!


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 23, 2019)

samovski said:


> The idea of that boggles my mind. That someone can so consistently desperately need the help of strangers but offer those people nothing in terms of actual information about the issue. He just says "hey guise need monies plz halp" and people just throw money at him.
> 
> I ain't mad he keeps trying his luck, especially considering his luck is fucking legendary when it comes to this faggotry. What really pisses in my cereal is how so many people in his chat are just so happy to throw money away. Do we have any proof he's using the money on what he says he is? Or are we just taking his word for it?
> 
> Didn't his mom give him 10k earlier this year? Where the fuck has that gone?


Not sure how much his mother gave him, but we know he said that the $12k+ in Twitch sub money he got from Emerald 7  was "gone as it had been used to pay bills" before April instead of going to pay his taxes causing him to beg fans for more money to pay his taxes.  Don't ask where the other money made Dec. '18- April '19 went or how he managed to spend ALL of it + the extra $12,000.00 and change*
* 600 Tier 3 x $17.50 + 697 Tier 1 x $2.50 = $12,242.50
EDIT: It was $12k.  He had alluded to needing $16k to pay his taxes.  A number he later recanted saying that it was just a figure he had randomly chosen.


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 23, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> 1) Will he cancel all pending New Releases?
> 2) Will they refrain from eating out?
> 3) Will they cancel their Subscription based entertainment?
> 4) Will they tighten their belts and buy fewer groceries/ eliminate bread, muffins, soup and salsas from the Deli section?
> ...We can safely say that this 'Miracle' will have to happen because it would be IMPOSSIBLE for them to do any of the above.



watching a grown man drink bottled beverages, cherry juice, and coffe from a $500 machine, eat fresh bagels daily, buys a new games nearly every week, always belches during the stream so it's obvious he stuffs his face before pushing the go live button

 it makes me wonder if he will ever know what a bad financial situation is


----------



## PieceofShet (Oct 23, 2019)

Im actually missing the EMERGENCY videos he used to upload to vlog channel.


----------



## samovski (Oct 23, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> Not sure how much his mother gave him, but we know he said that the $16k in Twitch sub money he got from Emerald 7  was "gone as it had been used to pay bills" before April instead of going to pay his taxes causing him to beg fans for more money to pay his taxes.  Don't ask where the other money made Dec. '18- April '19 went or how he managed to spend ALL of it + the extra $16,000.00.



This is my point, he makes a lot of money pretty much every time he begs. Yet there's still more people and money just there to exploit. You'd think at some point they'd ask for proof beforehand rather than have some epiphany months later when their money is gone and Phils doing the same shit to other people. 

It's all just a bit boring now tbh. Hope it's something spicy but, this is Dave, it'll be some bullshit.


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 23, 2019)

samovski said:


> This is my point, he makes a lot of money pretty much every time he begs. Yet there's still more people and money just there to exploit. You'd think at some point they'd ask for proof beforehand rather than have some epiphany months later when their money is gone and Phils doing the same shit to other people.
> 
> It's all just a bit boring now tbh. Hope it's something spicy but, this is Dave, it'll be some bullshit.



planetjeff has disappeared and there are not enough $1 troll tips to compensate


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 23, 2019)

samovski said:


> The idea of that boggles my mind. That someone can so consistently desperately need the help of strangers but offer those people nothing in terms of actual information about the issue. He just says "hey guise need monies plz halp" and people just throw money at him.
> 
> I ain't mad he keeps trying his luck, especially considering his luck is fucking legendary when it comes to this faggotry. What really pisses in my cereal is how so many people in his chat are just so happy to throw money away. Do we have any proof he's using the money on what he says he is? Or are we just taking his word for it?
> 
> Didn't his mom give him 10k earlier this year? Where the fuck has that gone?



I would love to see his weekly grocery receipt

he has a $500 coffee machine to boil water for his cup noodles, he has no sense of what a struggle is


----------



## Agent Proper (Oct 23, 2019)

This tweet drums up drama and has everyone trying to speculate on what it could possibly be. This will have people tuning into his prestream today just to hear him give very little information except for that he is going to need more money, again. 

Watch him tell us that his parents are sick once again but this time it is bad and that they have to sell their house to conveniently move in with him, Kat and Jasper.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Oct 23, 2019)

architects said:


> How long has it been sense the last "Emergency"? Is there any consistency to them?



The answer to both of your questions is always "since his last stream/tweet." 

He never goes 12 hours without taking to the internet to wail & flail about his apocalyptic financial crisis & his perpetually sprained vagina.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Oct 23, 2019)

Question about DSP from an outsider (I hope this is a semi-related place to put it): does he do the Wings thing where he buys the love of his partners and loses tons of money in the process? I think Pandalee was lower-aspiration, but is Kat high-maintenance?


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 23, 2019)

Man vs persistent rat said:


> Question about DSP from an outsider (I hope this is a semi-related place to put it): does he do the Wings thing where he buys the love of his partners and loses tons of money in the process? I think Pandalee was lower-aspiration, but is Kat high-maintenance?



while they were dating behind the scenes, kat was routinely flown out to visit multiple times


----------



## Ahffline (Oct 23, 2019)

Can't wait for the reappearance of the Black Shirt of Begging.


----------



## Nu11ptr (Oct 23, 2019)

Calling it now he's going to m.ilk his audience using J2k. 

Some sickness or surgery needed for a pet always tugs at the ol' heartstrings

EDIT: Spelling


----------



## Surly Muppet (Oct 23, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> Two ' Top Contributor naming rights' streams in a row failed to net even half of the $100 /stream Tip goal. The $40 and $46 dollars in tips for the day not even meeting the goal for a single stream has him sweating after their Day out and about...and a couple tumblers of Gin?


This is pretty much the motivation behind whatever is going down. Phil was living large there for a while with the tip goals consistently being met, and now his gimmick has died earlier than he was hoping. He originally announced the tax situation on Thanksgiving, and I suspect he was going to do it again, but is now bumping up the agenda to hit a Halloween, Thankgsiving and Christmas begathon string. Last year the Christmas begging didn't work so hot, especially because he got 'sick' at Christmas and needed some time off to 'recover'. 

This year's plan is probably to reveal the taxes early. He hasn't mentioned them for a while and has been saving them for the Christmas push. There may also be a tax/CT-khando Khambo just for something a little fresh this year. This will probably be partly to pay the taxes, and partly so that he can buy Kat an expensive gift this year without putting it on credit and then hoping to pay it off after with Christmas begging. 

He's not going to disclose details because Phil has learned that he doesn't actually need to disclose details, which is good because he has too many lies to maintain now. This may eventually exhaust, but the paypigs are stupid so who can say. I think the only way this will get spicy is come Christmas when it either has worked and the pig make some arrogant power moves, or it hasn't worked and we get a good old fashioned Merry Meltdown. For now we'll just see the standard begging punched up with seasonal dressing and vague, faux desperation.


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Oct 23, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> ...this thread went up as I was posting.  Moved my post here. Problem solved.



No, we do know that they had guests.  Remember at the end of the stream, Phil stopped early because they had arrived earlier than expected.  Somebody was visiting the Burnells that evening.  We just don't know who yet.

I'm speculating that these guests and what Phil is about to reveal are connected to each other.


----------



## Nypical Haterade Comment (Oct 23, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Good thing Phil has been saving his money for a rainy day... Oh wait.


Don’t be an idiot. He has to spend all of his money on bills dood! He doesn’t have enough to save! If he did, that would end up costing him MORE MONEY in the long term! There’s nothing he can do!


----------



## Billericay Dickie (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Pargon (Oct 23, 2019)

Muppetmode said:


> isnt this an ongoing pattern with gin+drama tweeting a week after getting paid by twitch?


I don't stay nearly enough familiar with his begging patterns to say but there does seem to be something to this. It'd make sense, though, since outside the tips he seems to only get funds twice in a month if I'm not mistaken, one from Twitch and one from YouTube.

Why this alone would make him near-destitute on the off weeks is beyond me, being that bi-weekly is precisely how many, many people get paid.


----------



## samovski (Oct 23, 2019)

Amerdos said:


> View attachment 982340



Fucking.

How.

Gotta be forgotten pledges right?


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Oct 23, 2019)

All I know is this. The writers of this season need to get the gold dust out in larger chunks, I am tired of this micro dust that keeps me interested but not entertained.


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Oct 23, 2019)

Proper Pangolin said:


> Watch him tell us that his parents are sick once again but this time it is bad and that they have to sell their house to conveniently move in with him, Kat and Jasper.


Phil's dad will constantly be confused as to why his son's viewers keep asking for him?


----------



## Pargon (Oct 23, 2019)

samovski said:


> Fucking.
> 
> How.
> 
> Gotta be forgotten pledges right?


If so I'd like to find out specifically how I can net couch change from 91 people apparently inconsequential enough that they don't miss it month-to-month.


----------



## SPhobos (Oct 23, 2019)

I hope we get a no show from Phil then a half hour late twitter message about how there's no stream today because he couldn't get any sleep. That's a classic move.


----------



## sammyrdurham (Oct 23, 2019)

He'll want to talk about what happens behind the scenes so much that he'll still begin the pre-stream with that 30 minutes long segment of those shitty remixes made out of him since 2010.

Oh, and of course he'll also really those need tips about that thing that happens behind the scene which stresses him out, but he'll still take a day off.


----------



## the khat quaffer (Oct 23, 2019)

>this same shit
>again
>same time of year
>same fucking weasely, mealy-mouthed beat-around-the-bush language
>_like fucking clockwork_

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## sammyrdurham (Oct 23, 2019)

the khat quaffer said:


> >this same shit
> >again
> >same time of year
> >same fucking weasely, mealy-mouthed beat-around-the-bush language
> ...


October must be fucking cursed or some shit.

Those darn taxes need to be prepped to be paid 7 months in advance.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 23, 2019)

the khat quaffer said:


> >this same shit
> >again
> >same time of year
> >same fucking weasely, mealy-mouthed beat-around-the-bush language
> ...


To add:

>the knowledge that he'd stop bothering if it didn't work

AAAAAAAAAA

ETA: proposal we change thread title to, "WWE-EEEEMERGENCY"


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Oct 23, 2019)

We need the LSB “Alert Alert” sound board clip for this one.


----------



## Comma (Oct 23, 2019)

Ooh, Christmas is early this year.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 23, 2019)

Is it going down right now can we get a play by play?


----------



## Muppetmode (Oct 23, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> During this stream, D$P said something that stuck with me:  YT puts vids back up IF the person doesn't give proof that they are going to take legal action.  This being the reason he gave for no longer trying to get vids/channels taken down.  Ooookay, IF this is the case, WHY did he delete all those videos that apparently ruined his channel?  He knew they were 'false claims', right?  He 100% had the legal right to use the 'art' posted on his forums without doing any research into if the person posting the art actually made it (*cough* like the BlueEyes fan art posted to the Main fan art thread without asking BluEyes permission to do so... that D$P immediately started using on stream) So why then did he not simply wait until the claims were dropped and the videos were released?  We know the answer, but it would be neat to hear how he would spin this.
> 
> Two ' Top Contributor naming rights' streams  in a row failed to net even half of the $100 /stream Tip goal. The $40 and $46 dollars in tips for the day not even meeting the goal for a single stream has him sweating after their Day out and about...and a couple tumblers of Gin?


I’m thinking he went into panic mode. But he also said that trolls could just dispute claims and it be on Phil to present legal action, which makes me wonder why didn’t he just dispute them? I’m thinking he panicked when he got all the claims, he deleted/privated the vids but didn’t realize it fuck over his channel. Then he probably sought out a lawyer after the damage was done


----------



## kebab4you (Oct 23, 2019)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> Is it going down right now can we get a play by play?


Nope still cancer music.

Edit: Music over, he has started.


----------



## Muppetmode (Oct 23, 2019)

I like how the porky pig art doesn’t cover the full screen so you can see him messing around at the bottom. 
Phil was also in chat talking about game sharing with kat, only caught the tail end of it but he mentions he shared bl2 with her or something.
I’m thinking he got the notification that subs dropped last night after drinking and is trying to bait out the big paypigs


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 23, 2019)

Think we figured out what the ReeeeMergency is:
Bugged PS4 Pro game sharing mechanics





DarkScrubPhil said:


> No, we do know that they had guests.  Remember at the end of the stream, Phil stopped early because they had arrived earlier than expected.  Somebody was visiting the Burnells that evening.  We just don't know who yet.
> 
> I'm speculating that these guests and what Phil is about to reveal are connected to each other.


Someone arrived early, could have been guests.  Could have just as easily if not more likely that it was the HOA Maintenance man, exterminator, annual inspector checking for damage that would require fixing ( like a leak in the roof).  He previously had planned on not streaming one night due to a WhaKhando related scheduled thing.  This thing was postponed and he streamed that night.  It's far more likely that the home thing was rescheduled for that afternoon than it is they were entertaining guests.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 23, 2019)

I like how his prestream is so long that it has different segments.

He's thinking of things to talk about "before he gets to the next segment."


----------



## Comma (Oct 23, 2019)

New possible pay pig spotted:



Account created within 2 hours of the emergency tweet, starts begging for attention in an annoying manner and dumping money into the black hole out of nowhere.

Could be a troll as well, but who the fuck can tell the difference anymore, right?

-EDIT- It's going down. He's even going full screen face cam for this:

- Yep, it's money. He needs to *"make a big payment to be on track to getting back slowly"* regarding his debts by October 31st. He's already speculating about *"if this amount is getting raised"*, saying *"it would be a miracle."*

Time to open your wallets for the umpteenth time, pay pigs.

- He needs *$1800 before November 1st* and that amount will be the tips goal for the coming seven days.





- Says *"It's do or die. If I don't make these payments *[plural]*, people could start suing me and I might lose the house."*


----------



## kebab4you (Oct 23, 2019)

Begging segment started

Edit: Sure sounds like he's hinting about taxes which he hasn't been paying all year.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 23, 2019)

Did Phil get extra bald in one day? His hairline looks fucked today (even more than usual)



This sounds like it has to do with one of his two mortgages. From how he is talking about the payment arrangement, it sounds like he is catching up on his mortgage.


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 23, 2019)

so phil's big emergency is about him not paying bills, and buying shit games instead

he's saying his house might be taken away, again

new $1,800 tip goal, needed to be met in 7 days, or the house is gone, again


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 23, 2019)

Update he is getting rid of the CT khando. Foreclosure bitch!


----------



## Leon Breitling (Oct 23, 2019)

rizlajizzla said:


> I can't wait to see what they eat.  Is probably going to be some *1800mg *salt salt salt, £25 delivered, microwave dinner bullshit. She might sprinkle some extra Lawry's Seasoning or some shit on it, so they can say its homemade.
> 
> 
> So, Philislav, is it that you have always been 100% real and honest Phil, or is it that you used to portray a crass, rude, sexist character in the style of Howard Stern, but now you've grown up?  Which is it?  Can't be both.


Emphasis mine, well predicted.


----------



## kebab4you (Oct 23, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Did Phil get extra bald in one day? His hairline looks fucked today (even more than usual)
> 
> View attachment 982473


Noticed that too! His hairline have made a mad dash upwards.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 23, 2019)

tzgnilki said:


> so phil's big emergency is about him not paying bills, and buying shit games instead
> 
> he's saying his house might be taken away, again
> 
> new $1,800 tip goal, needed to be met in 7 days, or the house is gone, again



New batch of whales, time to see if the old chestnuts cause any bites.


----------



## BallBuster (Oct 23, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Update he is getting rid of the CT khando. Foreclosure bitch!



Have a clip by any chance because we’ve heard this shit before.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 23, 2019)

He is still going to be taking time off. Desperately needs money ASAP, still taking off.

Sure, Jan


----------



## LavosReee (Oct 23, 2019)

Why does he keep going on about trolls when he's trying to save the house? Is he really that dumb?


----------



## d8d0 (Oct 23, 2019)

Property Tax
					






					payment.kingcounty.gov


----------



## TheTractor (Oct 23, 2019)

- ''I've made changes recently, please''

- ''This is no way to live I agree''

He reached abusive husband speech but instead of coming home drunk he gets off molesting money.


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 23, 2019)

d8d0 said:


> View attachment 982485
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a surprise, he hasn't been paying taxes


----------



## kebab4you (Oct 23, 2019)

BallBuster said:


> Have a clip by any chance because we’ve heard this shit before.











						DarkDave's Illegal and Noxious Activities Restream
					

Support the stream: https://streamlabs.com/darkdavesmirror Support the stream with the Brave Browser: https://brave.com/download/ Your Based "S" ranked restr...




					www.youtube.com
				




Hope the timestamp works otherwise it's 2640 seconds into the livestream.


----------



## architects (Oct 23, 2019)

dude is the biggest scumbag on Twitch....my god he literally takes a it a step further every damn time.


----------



## Just_living (Oct 23, 2019)

I wonder if the Thanksgiving begging number is going to be $18,000. I am amazed that he is still taking days off, I guess it's not that serious. This wasn't a good way of doing this, he was better off raising the daily goal throughout the month and pressing the whales during Halloween. Once he says that whales are holding back for the Halloween stream, people are going to hold back until November.

Man is he dumb.

If he misses the goal is he going to hold his house being seized over people, "You know there is still time to help before the bank kicks me out. *Snort*".
"I did the math", bullshit! If this is legit I want an autistic troll to pick up the foreclosure.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Oct 23, 2019)

Excellent work by the script team. This is fantastic stuff..........come on banks, do your thing...tuff luv eh???

"sounds good" to me....


----------



## TheBlueRogue (Oct 23, 2019)

d8d0 said:


> View attachment 982485
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's so worthless.  Him and his wife bringing in over $100k a year easy and can't pay his tax bill.  Why is it always taxes that's the last thing to be paid?  If you're ever in financial trouble the first thing you don't pay are the credit cards and the unsecured loans.  That's why the interest rates are so high on them.


----------



## SowonNation (Oct 23, 2019)

Spoiler: transcript of the begging segment



"I gotta take time off to talk about this stuff.. I don't want to!" _*leg slap*_
"But I have to!" _*looks to the left*_
"I've sought out.. *ADVICE* on this, and was basically told y-you.. don't give any specifics about stuff that's going on.. because it could be used against you to hurt you" _*aggressively rubs his nose*_

"Here's the deal! Uhmm.." _*looks down and checks his phone*_
"I'm in a situation where I'm.. pretty much behind on stuff! Uhmm.. Pretty badly!" _*does the cowboy-man expression*
*commence begging-eyes*_
"To the point where.. uhh" _*looks to the right*_
"As you guys know, I've been telling you guys these past few months, I overdraw overdraw overdraw every month, right?"
"And.. whenever I get paid by Twitch.. I basically now try to catch up! Aaand.. it's kinda worked.. but not really!"
[...]
"It's all gotten to a point now where.. I'm behind and I.. have to pay.." _*looks down and checks his phone*_
"a certain amount of things, by the end of this month!"
_*eyes bug out*_
"And if I don't.. all the stuff that I've kinda been working for *ALL YEAR* and could come to fruition" *aggressively rubs his nose*
"in the next several months to early next year will fall apart.. if.. I can't pay stuff! And that's the problem like, I'm in a situation where.. I don't know what else to do. I have nowhere else to borrow from! _*rocking and flailing his arms*_
"My credit's ruined! Alright! This all sucks!" _*rubs his goatee*_
"I need to make a payment of a certain amount by the end of this month, and if *I DO* - then I'm good! Then I'm actually on pace.. to start- t-t-to do slow recovery! It's gonna take a while, but it's slow recovery, where.. hopefully.. uhh.. you know, like I said if this goes through the way that I'm hoping and everything works out.. in regards to *MANY FACTORS,* and of course *EVERYONE'S GONNA FUCKING SPECULATE* _*flailing around like a seal*_
"and I can't give you any specifics. I was told not to.. alright?"
"The truth of the matter is - *I NEED* to- *IN ONE WEEK* by the end of this month, I need to raise a large amount of funds and make a-a-uhh uhh a you know payments in order to get to a situation where OK! - now I'm on pace, and I can continue on with the plot that I was doing, right? The course that I have.
"I don't know what else to do besides to tell you guys! There is nothing else.. nowhere else.. I can get this from".



There's really not much to see here. No specifics, no numbers (except for his $1800 tips goal which will be up for a week according to him), no explanations - nothing.
It's just the same old scheme of Phil trying to guilt-trip his paypigs because he just came back from a day off where he and his fulltime-maid prolly spent a boatload of cash.
This is nowhere near @flatsoda level of transcription and I probably left out a few of his autistic mannerisms - but I just wanted to make sure some of y'all don't have to sit through a restream VOD or anything.

As a wise man once said,
*The Grift Continues . . .*


----------



## Noob-Noob (Oct 23, 2019)

This is unreal.

It's painfully obvious the "emergency" is that he's at risk of not being able to show he made a significant profit this year, in the process of trying to beg the bank to let him refinance his house. That's all this is.

PS: He doesn't think he'll get $1800 in a week?? Our good friend "SixfigureJeff" could front him that TODAY. He'll have it by Saturday.


----------



## samovski (Oct 23, 2019)

Noob-Noob said:


> This is unreal.
> 
> It's painfully obvious the "emergency" is that he's at risk of not being able to show he made a significant profit this year, in the process of trying to beg the bank to let him refinance his house. That's all this is.
> 
> PS: He doesn't think he'll get $1800 in a week?? Our good friend "SixfigureJeff" could front him that TODAY. He'll have it by Saturday.



Wonder if he'll magically get whatever he doesn't on the last day. Surely that won't happen though.

Also, I want this to fail and him to get sued. Something tells me if he doesn't make the money nothing will happen. Again.


----------



## Stationary aszs (Oct 23, 2019)

Already got a $200 tip


----------



## architects (Oct 23, 2019)

someone named "nobody" just tipped him $200....we're in fucking OZ


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 23, 2019)

the "I might lose my house" shit has worked, someone tipped $200

I wonder if the tipper gets to name one of the pubes on his smelly couch


----------



## SleepyNibba (Oct 23, 2019)

1800 goal is so specific, almost like a tax payment...


----------



## DSPGouting (Oct 23, 2019)

“What I need to raise is what I need to raise, it’s that simple” literally you are a garbage human Dave


----------



## Just_living (Oct 23, 2019)

Edit: I'm dumb I thought there was a $500 tip. This is going to be a long prestream isn't it.


----------



## TheTractor (Oct 23, 2019)

architects said:


> someone named "nobody" just tipped him $200....we're in fucking OZ



I except he'll at least make 50% over the 1800$ tip goal. This is sadly not surprising,


----------



## architects (Oct 23, 2019)

"STRONGLY" advising that the tips be anonymous this week. Some ones getting nervous.


----------



## PieceofShet (Oct 23, 2019)

Just_living said:


> Over 700 now.


 I thought in money, next time add that its viewercount.


----------



## SowonNation (Oct 23, 2019)

Imagine getting a shoutout like that for a $200 tip.._ "Obviously I have no idea who that may be"_
Right, Phil..






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Comma (Oct 23, 2019)

Here's a complete backup/archive of the emergency segment.


----------



## BallBuster (Oct 23, 2019)

$200 tip from”nobody”. Nice try Jeff.


----------



## Just_living (Oct 23, 2019)

SowonNation said:


> Imagine getting a shoutout like that for a $200 tip.._ "Obviously I have no idea who that may be"_
> Right, Phil..
> 
> 
> View attachment 982523


He probably figured he was getting a large lump sum so he turned off the camera so he could check his email.

Just a wild guess he makes 350-400 during the day stream and around 80-100 during the night stream.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 23, 2019)

Gee guys I dunno what's going on chat's been as slow as someone sitting on a bus in traffic that doesn't realize he can watch and donate through his smartphone *snort* oh hey look a thousand dollar tip from someone who clearly doesn't get paid in taxpayer dollars and didn't leave a name or any information.


----------



## DSPGouting (Oct 23, 2019)

Comma said:


> Here's a complete backup/archive of the emergency segment.


Holy shot that receding hairline though, when he moves his head at certain angles he looks like a genuine B Movie sci fi villain now.

Get som sunlight Dave JEEEEEEZE


----------



## Near (Oct 23, 2019)

Oil magnates p-please respond!

He'll get away with it. And turn profit while at it. The DSP deep state will make sure of it


----------



## Surly Muppet (Oct 23, 2019)

This is one weird scam. I'll be interested to see if he hits or surpasses the goal.
Phil has posted a $200 tip goal for each day between first and last stream.
If he means his "one week" target is next Wednesday, that means that, assuming he was here every day and met the goal, he would have hit $1400 anyway. If he meant the 31st as the end of the month and simplified it to 'a week', then it would have been $1600 anyway.

So all this really amounts to is a goal that will hopefully drive people to just throw a little extra because of some added urgency and drama. As he will probably still take a day off despite this desperate situation, it also allows him to potentially take a day off without 'losing' the tip goal income for that day. This is nothing. This is a goal basically just to push his standard begging quota a little further.

He also did that thing again where he said 'even a little bit will help'. This probably means that the people who feel Phil sits on spending money and begs for extra to stretch his spending are right. Every bit will help him to cover the cost of this additional thing without eating into the reserve money. So he's fine regardless. This is probably the laziest beg and crisis on record.

EDIT: He is doing some solid clowning with WWE. I can't tell if it is because it is feeding his precious wrasslin' 'tism, or if it's because the scam has already kind of worked - at $237, he already made today's quota and a chunk of yesterday's (or his day off's).


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## the khat quaffer (Oct 23, 2019)

We all know he's gonna get the $1800. 

Every single person in this forum including their mother knows he's gonna get it. 

Whether it's from Jeff 'Fuk da trollz' Anderson, another equally sad paypig, or from Mama Burnell. His REEEmergencies always pull them in. The most enjoyment we can get from this is watching him flail hilariously for a few days.

Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Near (Oct 23, 2019)

the khat quaffer said:


> We all know he's gonna get the $1800.
> 
> Every single person in this forum including their mother knows he's gonna get it.
> 
> ...



He really does make getting thousands upon thousands of dollars on short notice seem like nothing. This is like a non-issue to him at this point.


----------



## DSPGouting (Oct 23, 2019)

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## JustcallmeVi (Oct 23, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> Did Phil get extra bald in one day? His hairline looks fucked today (even more than usual)
> 
> View attachment 982473


Guys, he's in the worst financial situation of his life and needs you to give him tips. He's so stressed that he'll be bald by Christmas. Just look at him


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 23, 2019)

This scam wouldn't bother me "as much" if DSP even showed the least bit of gratefulness.  Or at the very least, not laziness.

Even twitch thots offer 10 more minutes of dancing if they hit their sub goals.

DSP not only offers nothing for hitting the goal, but then claims that YOU are the selfish asshole for asking for things in return.  Him just "producing content" is all people should want from him.  He needs that money, he really does.

There's no effort to work overtime.  There's no effort to do anything extra.

It's like Farmville; you need to hit the tip goal every beggathon just to keep getting what you are already getting, just like if you don't farm crops every week they rot away.

He's just going to keep starting his streams at 11 AM and taking a 2+ hour break in the middle.  We know he's awake at 2:30 AM, but he's still going to clock out at this usual time.  Apparently he's super busy between 9 PM and 2 AM.  He can't just go to bed at 11 PM and then wake up to start streaming at 8 AM; that would be crazy talk.


----------



## toothless_banana (Oct 23, 2019)

I liked how he went on about "if you're a fan...saving up for later in the year, now's the time to donate." Knows the Thanksbegging season is a big draw, but bilking his paypigs for that money now. Probably will get it, but might be funny if the Thanksgiving-New Year well is dry.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 23, 2019)

toothless_banana said:


> might be funny if the Thanksgiving-New Year well is dry.


You must be new here.

He does this every year. The well is never, ever, dry.


----------



## kebab4you (Oct 23, 2019)

Pargon said:


> You must be new here.
> 
> He does this every year. The well is never, ever, dry.


Speeds gets holiday money from relatives which they send straight to piggy's black hole.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Oct 23, 2019)

This shit seems so weak, that’s not even a hard number for him to make in a week...this begging shit seriously wasn’t even necessary.

Wish he wouldn’t make it so we could see him squirm but even if he didn’t cry poor and beg he’d still make that amount over a week most likely



Pargon said:


> You must be new here.
> 
> He does this every year. The well is never, ever, dry.


Hey to be fair last year things were looking kinda bad, his Christmas stream was a disaster and he had like two marathon streams that didn’t hit the goal. It seemed like most of his real whales might’ve moved on....and now we’re here lol


----------



## architects (Oct 23, 2019)

Nigel of Ukip said:


> Let me know who donates please, I'll do what I can to provide a dox. Call it neghole pozzing I don't care, but shame these people who support this con artist however you see fit.


You're doing the lords work. They have got to be some of the most exceptional people in the world. Dude goes with the same gimmick every single time...."I can't tell you anything....It's BAD...Lose my house....BUT give me money"....and these fucks fall over themselves. Expose the shit outta them.


----------



## Nypical Haterade Comment (Oct 23, 2019)

Comma said:


> New possible pay pig spotted:
> 
> View attachment 982464
> 
> ...


It’s not *the* black shirt, but it’s still *a* black shirt, so the “beg in black” trend continues.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 23, 2019)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> Hey to be fair last year things were looking kinda bad, his Christmas stream was a disaster and he had like two marathon streams that didn’t hit the goal. It seemed like most of his real whales might’ve moved on....and now we’re here lol


We'll know when things are actually bad when he starts providing any sort of proof of him being close to ruin.

Until then, treat every claim of "can't give specifics becuz muh safety" as a lie and an indication that things are perfectly fine, save for maybe him not being able to afford whatever bauble has caught his eye lately.


----------



## toothless_banana (Oct 23, 2019)

Pargon said:


> You must be new here.
> 
> He does this every year. The well is never, ever, dry.



He does it every year, but 2018 was the first one where he was getting diminished returns during that time period. Emerald 7/his mom saved him earlier this year, but today's pseudo-black shirt begging was a nice callback to his stressing out/going on about "if I can just make it past this month."


----------



## Asperchewy (Oct 23, 2019)

That chat was off the rails during the begging segment.


----------



## samovski (Oct 23, 2019)

toothless_banana said:


> I liked how he went on about "if you're a fan...saving up for later in the year, now's the time to donate." Knows the Thanksbegging season is a big draw, but bilking his paypigs for that money now. Probably will get it, but might be funny if the Thanksgiving-New Year well is dry.



How very tragic that not only does someone think this way about their viewers, but they're probably fucking right. You just know there's some sad little faggots who either save up or just wait to drop all their money on this fat cunt at particular times of the year.

All for nothing, he's not getting sued, he's not getting evicted. The fact this will absolutely works just breaks my heart. I feel like a Dad watching his mentally ill child fail at tying their shoes for 50th time. Just fucking heartbroken but fully resigned to this happening again and again.


----------



## architects (Oct 23, 2019)

Jack_Spartacus tips $15 and says i hope this helps....and apparently his mom and dad also watch and enjoy his videos. J E S U S


----------



## Pargon (Oct 23, 2019)

architects said:


> Jack_Spartacus tips $15 and says i hope this helps....and apparently his mom and dad also watch and enjoy his videos. J E S U S


"Siri, what's the hereditary incidence of Down Syndrome?"


----------



## tomstone (Oct 23, 2019)

my speculation: it`s always all lies and the money goes straight to a savingsaccount and if he continues to scam like that he is set for retirement in 5-10 years.


----------



## Noob-Noob (Oct 23, 2019)

Surly Muppet said:


> So all this really amounts to is a goal that will hopefully drive people to just throw a little extra because of some added urgency and drama. As he will probably still take a day off despite this desperate situation, it also allows him to potentially take a day off without 'losing' the tip goal income for that day. This is nothing. This is a goal basically just to push his standard begging quota a little further.



Bravo my friend. Basically my thoughts, as well.  

Phil's just testing how far he can really push his fan's wallets until he finds that eventual line in the sand.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Oct 23, 2019)

architects said:


> Jack_Spartacus tips $15 and says i hope this helps....and apparently his mom and dad also watch and enjoy his videos. J E S U S


mom probably told him she watches his videos so he could shut up with "AND IF YOU WATCHED MY LATEST VIDEO, YOULL KNOW THAT..."


----------



## _XXIII_ (Oct 23, 2019)

If it wasn't for the fact we all know that he'll organise behind the scenes for this to be paid on the last day, he'd have this money already from Planet Pleb.

Scummy fuck.


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Oct 23, 2019)

tomstone said:


> my speculation: it`s always all lies and the money goes straight to a savingsaccount and if he continues to scam like that he is set for retirement in 5-10 years.


He recently saw that if he came up with the 'I cant tell you because self-defense' tactic worked and now he can just make shit up and beg to make stacks and retire by the time he's 40.


----------



## actually (Oct 23, 2019)

architects said:


> Jack_Spartacus tips $15 and says i hope this helps....and apparently his mom and dad also watch and enjoy his videos. J E S U S



Even better, black_mage_ctype is apparently his brother. So it's a total family affair.



tomstone said:


> my speculation: it`s always all lies and the money goes straight to a savingsaccount and if he continues to scam like that he is set for retirement in 5-10 years.



Phil spent, by his own admission, hundreds to thousands on that WWE supercard mobile game. He's just shit with money and knows that this particular stone can be squeezed for blood at will.


----------



## harbinger (Oct 23, 2019)

It’s been a long time since we’ve had a proper begging segment like this. I for one and glad to see the return of the “Reeemergencies!”

It sounds like he is trying to refinance the wakahndo. I think that is the thing that he’s been working on for the last several months that could fall apart.

However, there was one interesting bit I noticed and didn’t see any comments on. “I can’t explain to you what’s going on because legally it doesn’t make any sense, and legally it could hurt me.” (There may be some light paraphrasing) Has he basically admitted to having committed a crime? Has he committed fraud in some fashion?


----------



## Kcidkcussdom (Oct 23, 2019)

So Dave didn't pay his taxes and is now broke hoping that people will cough up the money by this week to pay the $2000 bill. Wow Dave. You fundraised this back in January. How do you fuck this up?


----------



## actually (Oct 23, 2019)

Just a quick note for everyone: my logs don't show PlanetJeff as having been in chat all day, so that $200 most likely came from somebody else. Phrenelith/heaving_earth was in chat, so they're a possibility, especially since it sounds like Phil (badly) pretended not to know who "Nobody" was.

As for what the money's for, he made reference to "payment*S*". His quarterly tax payment isn't until January 2020, and his property taxes are almost certainly taken from his mortgage payments. I think it's either showing a certain income to the bank for a re-fi or some kind of debt payment he fell behind on and is afraid of being sued over.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 23, 2019)

harbinger said:


> It’s been a long time since we’ve had a proper begging segment like this. I for one and glad to see the return of the “Reeemergencies!”
> 
> It sounds like he is trying to refinance the wakahndo. I think that is the thing that he’s been working on for the last several months that could fall apart.
> 
> However, there was one interesting bit I noticed and didn’t see any comments on. “I can’t explain to you what’s going on because legally it doesn’t make any sense, and legally it could hurt me.” (There may be some light paraphrasing) Has he basically admitted to having committed a crime? Has he committed fraud in some fashion?


I think if he was anywhere near the commission of a crime we'd never hear of it. Phil is stupid but I'd put any money I had on him being more of a coward than an idiot. If he had so much as a sniff of running afoul of the law I think his first call would be to mummy and daddy to help him pay for a lawyer before he so much as took another step outside.


----------



## actually (Oct 23, 2019)

Pargon said:


> I think if he was anywhere near the commission of a crime we'd never hear of it. Phil is stupid but I'd put any money I had on him being more of a coward than an idiot. If he had so much as a sniff of running afoul of the law I think his first call would be to mummy and daddy to help him pay for a lawyer before he so much as took another step outside.



This kinda makes me wonder if he's just been not paying the CT mortgage and telling the bank that he's too broke to do it, hoping they'll just sell it and walk away, or something like that. If so, he couldn't come out and say "I am willfully not making this payment" since that would trash his "I can't afford to make it" story.


----------



## samovski (Oct 23, 2019)

actually said:


> Just a quick note for everyone: my logs don't show PlanetJeff as having been in chat all day, so that $200 most likely came from somebody else. Phrenelith/heaving_earth was in chat, so they're a possibility, especially since it sounds like Phil (badly) pretended not to know who "Nobody" was.
> 
> As for what the money's for, he made reference to "payment*S*". His quarterly tax payment isn't until January 2020, and his property taxes are almost certainly taken from his mortgage payments. I think it's either showing a certain income to the bank for a re-fi or some kind of debt payment he fell behind on and is afraid of being sued over.



All I took away from your post is we're due for another emergency sometime around December. Right on track I suppose.


----------



## JustcallmeVi (Oct 23, 2019)

$1800? Are you fucking kidding me? 

Any ideas as to what it might be for?


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Oct 23, 2019)

actually said:


> Just a quick note for everyone: my logs don't show PlanetJeff as having been in chat all day, so that $200 most likely came from somebody else. Phrenelith/heaving_earth was in chat, so they're a possibility, especially since it sounds like Phil (badly) pretended not to know who "Nobody" was.
> 
> As for what the money's for, he made reference to "payment*S*". His quarterly tax payment isn't until January 2020, and his property taxes are almost certainly taken from his mortgage payments. I think it's either showing a certain income to the bank for a re-fi or some kind of debt payment he fell behind on and is afraid of being sued over.



Given how he talks about being in trouble legally, it sounds like someone threatened to sue him unless he paid up.  It sounds like his plan to let the CTondo go into foreclosure has gone horribly awry, and the new bank that has his mortgage is probably threatening to file suit against Phil unless he gets back up to current.

In short, Phil shot himself in the foot.  Again.


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 23, 2019)

JustcallmeVi said:


> $1800? Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Any ideas as to what it might be for?



his CT kahndo taxes are due 31st Oct


----------



## Perpetual Outrage (Oct 23, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> However, there was one interesting bit I noticed and didn’t see any comments on. “I can’t explain to you what’s going on because legally it doesn’t make any sense, and legally it could hurt me.” (There may be some light paraphrasing) Has he basically admitted to having committed a crime? Has he committed fraud in some fashion?



Again, not to power level, but working in banking, the first thing that comes to my mind that would be a legitimate crime DSP would break is; according to him he's gotten several credit cards to play games with his debt. That isn't illegal, however he most likely lied about his income to get higher credit card limits. This is something basically everyone does. Make $50,000 a year? Put down you make $75,000. it isn't going to be checked and as long as you are responsible with your usage everything will be fine.

The problem comes in when/if there's any reason for you not paying back that money. Defaulting on the debt or filing Chapter 11 or 13 (bankruptcy)?  Suddenly the credit company is going to go "what the fuck? you said you made this much, now we want proof" and if you can't provide that proof or pay off your debt you are going to jail for fraud.


----------



## Crunchy Smegma (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm... Goutman


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Oct 23, 2019)

Perpetual Outrage said:


> Again, not to power level, but working in banking, the first thing that comes to my mind that would be a legitimate crime DSP would break is; according to him he's gotten several credit cards to play games with his debt. That isn't illegal, however he most likely lied about his income to get higher credit card limits. This is something basically everyone does. Make $50,000 a year? Put down you make $75,000. it isn't going to be checked and as long as you are responsible with your usage everything will be fine.
> 
> The problem comes in when/if there's any reason for you not paying back that money. Defaulting on the debt or filing Chapter 11 or 13 (bankruptcy)?  Suddenly the credit company is going to go "what the fuck? you said you made this much, now we want proof" and if you can't provide that proof or pay off your debt you are going to jail for fraud.


bizzarre that the post you quoted shows up as mine, but is actually @harbinger 's


----------



## Very Honest Content (Oct 23, 2019)

Yeah, we need a poll to decide which bankrupcy chapter DSP is going to declare.  Also how much of a bath he's going to take on the condo on the east coast in the short sale.


----------



## JustcallmeVi (Oct 23, 2019)

Comma said:


> Here's a complete backup/archive of the emergency segment.


Vague, generic ass statements about how he's in "the worst financial situation" yet again and it worked cause a big whale showed up with 200 bucks(Jeff), a hairline that makes him look balder than usual, AND a time limit for his paypigs? 

We are in HBS2019! 

Also, isn't it a little odd how he has been doing $200 tip goals for a while now and only now asks for 1800 in seven days? 

Oh, my bad. They went to his daily bills


----------



## Pargon (Oct 23, 2019)

DarkScrubPhil said:


> Given how he talks about being in trouble legally, it sounds like someone threatened to sue him unless he paid up.  It sounds like his plan to let the CTondo go into foreclosure has gone horribly awry, and the new bank that has his mortgage is probably threatening to file suit against Phil unless he gets back up to current.
> 
> In short, Phil shot himself in the foot.  Again.


Rampant speculation is fun (and, I'd argue, belongs just in just about every thread on this subforum) but we all need the periodic reminder that DSP lies all the fucking time, about things that both do and do not matter. A lot, but certainly not all, of what we know about things like his plan to deal with the CT condo comes from his mouth.

I'd never argue the man knows his 5D chess but what he does know his how to spin just enough of a story to idiots to get them to buy in. Let's not be idiots ourselves by swallowing anything he puts out there without something to substantiate it. We've heard this particular tale so many times and what's come of it that we can see and hear? Nothing. For all we know this is $1800 he plans to put toward some lavish Christmas gift or plan that he needs to put a down payment on before a deadline.

This man sowed tales of woe about his taxes for _months_ without showing a shred of paper, and what happened when those stories were put to bed? The Soulmaid moved in.

Trust nothing. Verify everything.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Oct 23, 2019)

I imagine Phil decided to not pay the CT mortgage, spent that money because it 'was freed up now', and now can't afford to throw a huge chunk of change at the payment now to not get sued by the new bank that bought his mortgage.

We know he's tried the last 2 years to refinance shit, but can't show his income is steady/rising (the original I NEED CASH NOW NOT BITS) reason.

So we'll see, I assume he'll limp on.


----------



## Ahffline (Oct 23, 2019)

actually said:


> Just a quick note for everyone: my logs don't show PlanetJeff as having been in chat all day, so that $200 most likely came from somebody else. Phrenelith/heaving_earth was in chat, so they're a possibility, especially since it sounds like Phil (badly) pretended not to know who "Nobody" was.



PlanetCuck will make up the difference if Piggy needs some funds by the end of "REEmergency Week", if he doesn't pop in with a massive cuckblast before then.


----------



## samovski (Oct 23, 2019)

Crunchy Smegma said:


> I'm... Goutman
> 
> View attachment 982839



Genuine question, is he ill? He looks even worse than usual imo, and he looked like shit before. 

Or is this just drink?


----------



## Crunchy Smegma (Oct 23, 2019)

samovski said:


> Genuine question, is he ill? He looks even worse than usual imo, and he looked like shit before.
> 
> Or is this just drink?


He leaves the house once a week and is on the "lose weight by never exercising" diet. He's basically a moleman.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Oct 23, 2019)

actually said:


> Even better, black_mage_ctype is apparently his brother. So it's a total family affair.


I remember encountering him on steam. He's a fur fag. And like most furries, has a very large ego and a desire for attention. Hence his giant paragraphs he would spam at the beginning of DSP playthroughs.








						Steam Community :: Blk_Mage_Ctype
					

Just because some mages are evil doesn't mean they all are, I'm not! ...I'M NAWT!!! NOTES: Item Showcase is not for sale, don't bother offering. Don't add me to trade unless I've expressed interest in trading somewhere. If you're going to add me at all, please leave a comment first so I know who...




					steamcommunity.com
				



same avatar as his twitch and KoH account. He must be very proud of it.








						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					www.twitch.tv
				








						User:Blk Mage Ctype - Official TF2 Wiki | Official Team Fortress Wiki
					






					wiki.teamfortress.com
				





			Blk_Mage_Ctype - The King of Hate Forums
		


He's been using that name for pretty much everything online related for the past 6 or so years. A diligent sleuth could probably find out more.


----------



## BrokeACKMountain (Oct 23, 2019)

Another financial emergency? What a fucking shocker. I bet he hasn't even considered whether he is financially stable enough to care for Jasper, though that's probably just me being a psychopath detractor what with me thinking about the potential well-being of an animal.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Oct 23, 2019)

I like how he is acting like 1800 dollars is some massive amount of money. If you're gonna lose your house over 1800 dollars get a job dumbass.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 23, 2019)

RemoveKebab said:


> He is still going to be taking time off. Desperately needs money ASAP, still taking off.
> 
> Sure, Jan


He's an adult.  He told the chat that he HAD to take a day off every week because he had Adult things he needed to do!


Comma said:


> Here's a complete backup/archive of the emergency segment.


He may be in the worst financial situation in his life and be in desperate need of $1800...but they definitely spent a good bit of time at the pumpkin patch yesterday on their Day Out and went on the Hay Ride as some one has a sunburn >.>





harbinger said:


> ...
> However, there was one interesting bit I noticed and didn’t see any comments on. “I can’t explain to you what’s going on because legally it doesn’t make any sense, and legally it could hurt me.” (There may be some light paraphrasing) Has he basically admitted to having committed a crime? Has he committed fraud in some fashion?





actually said:


> ...
> I think it's either showing a certain income to the bank for a re-fi or some kind of debt payment he fell behind on and is afraid of being sued over.


My money is on him attempting to artificially inflate his income for his re-fi.  He recently began his $200/day tip goal and for the most part was "on pace" with meeting , if not exceeding those daily goals.  This past streaming week, however, has seen a number of days that failed to reach the $200 begin deposited daily into his bank account.  His language make me lean toward this as well: He needs the money to 'stay on pace'.  If he fails to raise the money before the 1st, it would undo all the 'positive work he had been doing to keep on pace'.  He was calling this re-fi a saving grace that would free up more money as he'd be paying less.  He was planning to wrap ALL his credit card debt up in this re-fi to again 'free up more of his income by having few bills to pay'.  All these 'appointments and meets' have been about the re-fi and/or the suggested incorporating 'the business', setting up paying himself and investing the rest to retire at 40.  He keeps talking about not being able stream the way he does now 5 years from now.  He let slip he might not living in Washington State 5 years from now.   I think he's planning his cash-out and he's either going by his parent's plan or a financial advisor  his parents set him up with to get him on track for his future.


----------



## actually (Oct 23, 2019)

tzgnilki said:


> his CT kahndo taxes are due 31st Oct



Again, his property taxes are almost certainly built into his mortgage payments. The only way the property taxes aren't getting paid are if he's not paying the mortgage payments on the CT condo.

@SoapQueen1, scenario question for you. If (and it's a huge IF) Phil actually went through with the whole "I'm just going to foreclose on the CT condo by not making payments" plan, could the bank / mortgage holder come after him and demand that he pay the property taxes or else they'll sue him for it?


----------



## clownpiss (Oct 23, 2019)

during the emergency segment he mentions multiple times how he was "advised" to share as little as possible. think of a situation where you want something from someone and your best plan of action is to tell them as little as possible what you want it for. he literally sounds like a lying addict because its what he is, a lying conning cash addict.

he's also trying to frame it as kat advising him to tell his fans as little as possible, why would he say he was advised to share as little as possible.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Oct 23, 2019)

what kind of income is he trying to show bank? 200 a day 6 days a week is 57k. He made 100k in either 2017 or 2018. Maybe they are being careful now that he clearly lied about his income to them.


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 23, 2019)

Freshtodeath said:


> what kind of income is he trying to show bank? 200 a day 6 days a week is 57k. He made 100k in either 2017 or 2018. Maybe they are being careful now that he clearly lied about his income to them.



that's only tips

he still has subs, bits, patreon, youtube & merch


----------



## Freshtodeath (Oct 23, 2019)

I dont understand why he doesn't just pay bills with his income then have kat put all her work money into a savings fund. After enough time he'd have some money saved up, Why does all the money in his househould have to evaporate right away? Also he has plenty of things in his house he could sell at a pawn shop for money.


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 23, 2019)

Freshtodeath said:


> I dont understand why he doesn't just pay bills with his income then have kat put all her work money into a savings fund. After enough time he'd have some money saved up, Why does all the money in his househould have to evaporate right away? Also he has plenty of things in his house he could sell at a pawn shop for money.



khet probably pays for nothing, their relationship started with her having no clothes, and being homeless

their entire relationship is based on dave providing for her


----------



## ZehnBoat (Oct 23, 2019)

clownpiss said:


> he's also trying to frame it as kat advising him to tell his fans as little as possible, why would he say he was advised to share as little as possible.


because for some reason dave likes to paint himself as a basic bitch who has to be told to do everything


----------



## Muppetmode (Oct 23, 2019)

actually said:


> Again, his property taxes are almost certainly built into his mortgage payments. The only way the property taxes aren't getting paid are if he's not paying the mortgage payments on the CT condo.
> 
> @SoapQueen1, scenario question for you. If (and it's a huge IF) Phil actually went through with the whole "I'm just going to foreclose on the CT condo by not making payments" plan, could the bank / mortgage holder come after him and demand that he pay the property taxes or else they'll sue him for it?


This couldn’t be for his tax plan could it?


----------



## James Smith (Oct 23, 2019)

actually said:


> @SoapQueen1, scenario question for you. If (and it's a huge IF) Phil actually went through with the whole "I'm just going to foreclose on the CT condo by not making payments" plan, could the bank / mortgage holder come after him and demand that he pay the property taxes or else they'll sue him for it?


Of course they could if he still owes them money. A foreclosure is just the sale of collateral to get the money lent against that collateral. It's not a replacement for paying what you owe.

As of today there are no federal, Connecticut superior court, or Washington superior court civil cases involving a "Phil Burnell", "Philip Burnell", or "Burell".


----------



## sammyrdurham (Oct 23, 2019)

Comma said:


> Here's a complete backup/archive of the emergency segment.


Jesus FUCKING Christ, I think he looks more unsettling than he usually does there.

Literally looking like a fucking vampire with that slickbackhair. If he was clever enough, he'd dress as a fucking vampire for Halloween, but that'd mean him embracing the meme of being pale as fuck, which won't happen. "I take my vitamin Ds, dood, I'm fine, ackackack"


----------



## TheTractor (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm curious if he's going to include the overnight donations into the 1800$ goal; he never included those into his scummy bi-daily 100$ goals.


----------



## FalsePositive (Oct 23, 2019)

sammyrdurham said:


> Jesus FUCKING Christ, I think he looks more unsettling than he usually does there.
> 
> Literally looking like a fucking vampire with that slickbackhair. If he was clever enough, he'd dress as a fucking vampire for Halloween, but that'd mean him embracing the meme of being pale as fuck, which won't happen. "I take my vitamin Ds, dood, I'm fine, ackackack"


Never forget: Count Ackula.


----------



## Shambler (Oct 23, 2019)

TheTractor said:


> I'm curious if he's going to include the overnight donations into the 1800$ goal; he never included those into his scummy bi-daily 100$ goals.


he wasn't there for those, they don't count obviously! HE NEEDS THOSE TIPS NOW, not overnight! fucking nudniks


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 23, 2019)

Freshtodeath said:


> I dont understand why he doesn't just pay bills with his income then have kat put all her work money into a savings fund. After enough time he'd have some money saved up, Why does all the money in his househould have to evaporate right away? Also he has plenty of things in his house he could sell at a pawn shop for money.


Apparently Mrs. D$P's money is separate and not part of the household income.  According to D$P during 2nd stream this problem with game sharing was not as earlier mentions about wanting to share PvZ with her, but being unable to ( because I guess he realized his story made zero sense)*.  Now, the story is that Mrs. D$P "really wanted to play Outer Worlds and she bought the game with HER MONEY so he wouldn't have to use HIS MONEY to buy the game".  D$P can't figure out how to get the game to 'share' on his console and refuses to play it logged into her account.  Keep trying? Look up the issue himself? Call tech support? NOPE! He's gonna spend $60 to buy ANOTHER copy of the game to play on HIS console...


sammyrdurham said:


> He gave up on trying to figure out how to share Outer Worlds with Khat, he'll just buy Outer Worlds again for himself.
> 
> He needs that money, he really does, by the way.
> 
> ...




*


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Oct 23, 2019)

Another year to add to the beggacy; another end of the year emergency. We've got twenty more years of this shit, easily. He's practically a pupa stuck in stasis at this point.

It's going to be so surreal to see this old ass manchild still pulling this shit from a nursing home. Maybe nursing home is optimistic... He's going to be 65 and still pulling this shit from his dusty man cave in Renton. Ridiculous.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Oct 23, 2019)

This is why you buy physical copies, Philip. So you don't have to beg for permission to play it on every console.

Former paypig sees through the latest pignosis. (I always thought he was DSP's bastard son tbh)











						Nicholas Thompson on Twitter
					

“@TheyCallMeDSP 2017: I'm behind of state taxes. I need a large amount of donations or I'll lose my house. 2018: I'm behind on federal taxes. I need a large amount of donations or I'll lose my house. 2019: I'm behind on bills. I need a large amount of donations or I'll lose my house.”




					twitter.com
				











						Nicholas Thompson on Twitter
					

“@TheyCallMeDSP If you were in danger of losing your house it would have happened already. But keep telling everyone how serious this is. Oh and don't forget to wait until the holiday season to reveal the full story. Because it never gets old.”




					twitter.com


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Oct 24, 2019)

"I was advised not to talk about specifics"
"I'm going to lose my house"
"I will be sued"

This is 100% about not paying his mortgages (or at least the CT one) and his bank sold the mortgage to someone else who is a LOT more aggressive about getting the money back. His bank would have let him tread water on interest forever. Something must have changed and thats why it was sold.

The advice is legit, no way would a lawyer (all those appointments last few weeks) would tell him to talk about it (debt collection agency would be watching) since its really bad to give information freely like that to your legal opponent. Whoever holds the mortgage right now has him by the balls and is threatening to take him to court to recover ALL of it. I'm not Dave's accountant but given the value of the property has halved, they COULD go after his WAkhando for the balance (if his debt is structured poorly which is unlikely)


If they can't go for the WAkhando directly, they could indirectly by:
- Force judgement in their favour for x amount (its a free win for them, Dave cannot possibly win only delay)
- Dark can't raise amount (probably 100k since hes only paid interest afaik)
- Forced to instantly sell WAkhando to pay debts, which:
- Triggers the bank who holds the WAkhando mortgage to call in their debt
- Dark is homeless with an empty bank account, no employment history, no retirement and 2 angry k/cats

$1800 is JUST to tread water on this property. Its not $1.8k to make the CT place go away for good, its just delaying the, what is almost certainly, the inevitable

tl;dr Dave's world could collapse on him simply because he owes someone who is aggressive about debts. Makes me wonder if its an actual Bank or some private debt recovery company (probably the former)


----------



## MoonRocker (Oct 24, 2019)

Finally caught up on the latest drama. For a guy who’s all about ”positivity,” “chill,” and “fun,” never underestimate DSP’s ability to generate more drama than any other Twitch thot that’s currently streaming. At this point, these intermittent begging/ drama segments are what’s keeping him alive and notorious. What a fucked up way to live your life.

Few things of note re: this newest REeeemergency:

1. As usual, he provides no details about _why_ he needs your money. And he fell back in the usual “peepul are going to hurt me and my family” shtick when there has been verifiable evidence that nobody has tried to fuck with DSP for fucking years. You have to go back to 2015 for the SWATing and he wears that incident like a badge of honor and a permanent carte blanche for his pity parties. Pathetic behavior for a man reaching into his early 40s.

2. In typical Phil fashion, he couldn’t help but slip out a few juicy details. First, he mentioned not being able to legally talk about this issue and how it didn’t make sense. Confusing language but it hints at wanting to avoid defrauding a financial institution of some kind to cover his own ass. Also It appears that Khet is advising him to not divulge details about this whole situation (could be a typical lie). Talked about “setting the pace,” which to me seems he’s talking about the pace of his financial stability.

3. Speaking about his wife.. where the fuck is she in all of this Phil? That’s what a marriage is for dumbfuck. Your wife should be helping you through all of this. She works full time no? And saves all her money, right? $1,800 Shouldn’t be an issue especially if you could pay her back. Fuck you for forcing the people who watch your shitty streams to enable a lifestyle you don’t deserve.

The balls this guy has... demands $1,800 over a 7-day period but refuses to say why.

The fact that it works is what astonishes means the most. Any person with two functioning brain cells would immediately smell the BS and refuse to give any money until proof is provided. But his cadre of orbiting autists are going to pony up the money, without fail. DSP reminds me the world is a shitty place and fairness is a social construct that has absolutely no meaning in the end.


----------



## millais (Oct 24, 2019)

DarkSoulsPhil said:


> "I was advised not to talk about specifics"
> "I'm going to lose my house"
> "I will be sued"
> 
> ...


Hmm, if the situation is so dire that he may lose both kahndos to the creditors, maybe that explains his recent and seemingly unprovoked frustration at his parents' failure to move out of the "ghetto" of Bridgeport, CT. He is dreading the possibility of having to move back in with them and is wishing that they had sold their old cigarette-smoke smelling house and moved to a nice new McMansion in the suburbs, fit for receiving the King and Queen of Gout during their financially-induced exile.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Oct 24, 2019)

millais said:


> Hmm, if the situation is so dire that he may lose both kahndos to the creditors, maybe that explains his recent and seemingly unprovoked frustration at his parents' failure to move out of the "ghetto" of Bridgeport, CT. He is dreading the possibility of having to move back in with them and is wishing that they had sold their old cigarette-smoke smelling house and moved to a nice new McMansion in the suburbs, fit for receiving the King and Queen of Gout during their financially-induced exile.


It would not be hard to show an income to RENT a place in RENT-ON. Nothing wrong with renting, would help him develop savings to buy a place (again) in a few years. He makes about 10k a month, rent would be 2-3k max (i dont know WA housing market, just my local one in AUS and thats a VERY comfortable place for 2-3k) and the rest (~7k) would go towards paying credit card debts and savings. Shit a place thats 1.5k a month here is decent (especially given he lives in his office). He would be unbelievably stress free in that situation. He could THEN buy a place with HIS WIFE in maybe 5-10 years. Given most of his income (approx 80%) is going towards INTEREST on debt, thats an insane financial situation to be in.

Its a fucking sign Dave, give it up, home ownership (and the resulting mortgage) is a responsibility you are not ready for.


----------



## millais (Oct 24, 2019)

DarkSoulsPhil said:


> It would not be hard to show an income to RENT a place in RENT-ON. Nothing wrong with renting, would help him develop savings to buy a place (again) in a few years. He makes about 10k a month, rent would be 2-3k max (i dont know WA housing market, just my local one in AUS and thats a VERY comfortable place for 2-3k) and the rest (~7k) would go towards paying credit card debts and savings. Shit a place thats 1.5k a month here is decent (especially given he lives in his office). He would be unbelievably stress free in that situation. He could THEN buy a place with HIS WIFE in maybe 5-10 years. Given most of his income (approx 80%) is going towards INTEREST on debt, thats an insane financial situation to be in.
> 
> Its a fucking sign Dave, give it up, home ownership (and the resulting mortgage) is a responsibility you are not ready for.


The Cat (the feline one) might have to go. I'm not sure what it's like in Renton, but the animal-friendly landlords are not so common I think.


----------



## Near (Oct 24, 2019)

Freshtodeath said:


> I like how he is acting like 1800 dollars is some massive amount of money. If you're gonna lose your house over 1800 dollars get a job dumbass.



Well you see, he NEEDS that money. Or he'll literally die. And then lose the house.
He has to pay bills every other second after all.


----------



## Radical Goodspeed (Oct 24, 2019)

Near said:


> Well you see, he NEEDS that money. Or he'll literally die. And then lose the house.
> He has to pay bills every other second after all.
> 
> View attachment 983232



Phil, if your existence is literally paying bills every moment you _aren't _shaking your begging cup online, then suicide really would be a legit option.


----------



## harbinger (Oct 24, 2019)

DarkSoulsPhil said:


> "I was advised not to talk about specifics"
> "I'm going to lose my house"
> "I will be sued"
> 
> ...


I know I’m being optimistic, but I really hope this is what’s going on. And I hope he fails. This is the story arch I’ve been waiting years for. Karma could be about to slam it’s horse-cock shaped strap-on right up Philip’s Darksyde.


----------



## Genie The Hedgehog (Oct 24, 2019)

Radical Goodspeed said:


> Phil, if your existence is literally paying bills every moment you _aren't _shaking your begging cup online, then suicide really would be a legit option.



Shotguns with toe triggers aren't free, dood!


----------



## Takodachi (Oct 24, 2019)

Comma said:


> Here's a complete backup/archive of the emergency segment.



"I got married early this year, but my parents paid for everything"
How can he say that without a hint of shame? One thing is to not be able to pay your bills and ask your paypigs to do it for you, but another thing is to have to ask your parents to finance your WEDDING.  
Jesus, I wonder how must they feel that their son is a parasite whose only talent is being a laughingstock on the Internet, not even a comedian.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Oct 24, 2019)

millais said:


> The Cat (the feline one) might have to go. I'm not sure what it's like in Renton, but the animal-friendly landlords are not so common I think.


Most places are fine with cats


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Oct 24, 2019)

*For what it worth, this is the face of Phil just the moment before he revealed the $1800 tip goals*

_You tell me if that's a face of a human(or pig) that is about to tell the truth or lie........._


----------



## Ching_Chong (Oct 24, 2019)

Promestein said:


> "I got married early this year, but my parents paid for everything"
> How can he say that without a hint of shame? One thing is to not be able to pay your bills and ask your paypigs to do it for you, but another thing is to have to ask your parents to finance your WEDDING.
> Jesus, I wonder how must they feel that their son is a parasite whose only talent is being a laughingstock on the Internet, not even a comedian.



I honestly would not be surprised if his mom is giving him the money and his dad doesn't know she is.


----------



## James Smith (Oct 24, 2019)

DarkSoulsPhil said:


> "I was advised not to talk about specifics"


You're taking him out of context. What he actually said was that he was told not to give specifics but if he needed to beg he could give specifics.

Because that's the way human beings advise other human beings.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 24, 2019)

Promestein said:


> "I got married early this year, but my parents paid for everything"
> How can he say that without a hint of shame? One thing is to not be able to pay your bills and ask your paypigs to do it for you, but another thing is to have to ask your parents to finance your WEDDING.
> Jesus, I wonder how must they feel that their son is a parasite whose only talent is being a laughingstock on the Internet, not even a comedian.



This is the thing I find most fascinating about DSP.

He is SO DESPERATE to convince people that he isn't spending money because then he thinks he won't be able to beg as hard (since he has money to spend) that he comes across so much worse.

No guys, I didn't pay for my own wedding!  My elderly dying parents bought everything for me AND gave me $4,000+ for taxes.  I just happened to waste $24 on two Wifi passes on the flight (one of which I couldn't even use) and spent like $50 in airline snacks and food.  Why are you fucking dummies criticising me for spend $50 on food; we HAD to eat!  See what I mean?  These fucking trolls just want my wife and I to starve apparently.


----------



## Sparkletor (Oct 24, 2019)

Every other thing Phil says contradicts the previous statement.

I don't pay attention to trolls. They try to hurt me but they can't. I'm not going anywhere! By the way I need $1800. I can't tell you why because trolls will use it to hurt me. If I don't get $1800 I will lose my house and I will be gone!

I need $1800 by the 31st. If I don't get this money, I am over. I lose my house and everything. I calculated it to exactly $1800 and not a penny less. I have no way lf getting this money except for asking for your help. Of course if we don't raise the full amount I will still somehow make it work.


----------



## Pargon (Oct 24, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> *For what it worth, this is the face of Phil just the moment before he revealed the $1800 tip goals*
> 
> _You tell me if that's a face of a human(or pig) that is about to tell the truth or lie........._
> 
> View attachment 983302


Surrounded by, let's not forget, Halloween decorations his mother supposedly bought for him.

So, either

a) Phil's mother cares more about buying tchotchkes than her only son keeping his house, or

b) Phil bought the decorations himself (or Kat did, whatever) and he's in just as much danger now spending $120 on the same game as he was earlier in the month.

In either case, Phil really ought to consider a new set of concrete boots and a relaxing, one-way trip to the bottom of the serene Puget Sound.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Oct 24, 2019)

Nypical Haterade Comment said:


> It’s not *the* black shirt, but it’s still *a* black shirt, so the “beg in black” trend continues.


The original black begging shirt has been officially retired and will be on display at the Official DSP museum. Thanks for the museum dummies. Ack ack ack.


----------



## Perpetual Outrage (Oct 24, 2019)

Something people don't seem to know is that you filing bankruptcy doesn't mean you lose everything. 

You still keep your house (not more than one) and car, along with whatever other debts you choose to keep and not file on. The only reason Phil shouldn't have already filed chapter 11 or 13 is if he did what I said earlier and lied about his income to get higher credit lines.


----------



## Comma (Oct 24, 2019)

For the record: during yesterday's late stream, DSP very clearly stated he will *"refuse offline donations" *:





Your browser is not able to display this video.

















(he didn't record this for Youtube, obviously, so this is taken from DarkDave's Mirror stream @ 30:25 > https://youtu.be/FjPAGTZ3TCA?t=1825)

Quotes:

*"Alt_F4, who tipped me a dollar, says: "If you were to get offline donations, would you be transparent about it and add them to the goal?" Yes, the problem is; I don't accept offline donations - they HAVE to go through my tips, it's that simple."

"If anyone tries to email me behind the scenes, saying: "Oh, I wanna do something out of the transparency of everyone", I'm not accepting it. I refuse. It HAS to be through a stream, it's that simple. It has to  be through transparent means, so that way it's trackable and you don't have people accusing me of shit."*


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Oct 24, 2019)

What's with the bright white light in his face? I swear it's brighter than usual. Is he trying to make himself look even more haggard? Is Phil taking tips from ProJared in how to shoot a video to make yourself look sympathetic?


----------



## Leon Breitling (Oct 24, 2019)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> What's with the bright white light in his face? I swear it's brighter than usual. Is he trying to make himself look even more haggard? Is Phil taking tips from ProJared in how to shoot a video to make yourself look sympathetic?


Apparently his window was open.


----------



## JustcallmeVi (Oct 24, 2019)

Dsp apparently needs to "raise funds" in a week or else he loses his house or something (again), so he continues to play pretty shit games to bore his audience to death. 

"contributions are slowing down, man. Idunno what's happening" followed by a 2-5 min session about how he REALLY needs to make this fuckin money.
Fantastic


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Leon Breitling said:


> Apparently his window was open.


Wow. So that's just what he looks like in natural sunlight. Feels bad man.


----------



## AckedyACK (Oct 24, 2019)

samovski said:


> Fucking.
> 
> How.
> 
> Gotta be forgotten pledges right?


One of those patrons - I kid you not - is Planetjeff. On top of all those tips, he was also still a patron. So it might be mostly cases where fans just desperately try to get attention from papa Phil like little kids, any way they can.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 24, 2019)

AckedyACK said:


> One of those patrons - I kid you not - is Planetjeff. On top of all those tips, he was also still a patron. So it might be mostly cases where fans just desperately try to get attention from papa Phil like little kids, any way they can.



Knowing the way DSP works, Jeff probably wants to be including in the Patreon nominations or special forums or ask DSP questions during "ACKS the King" and DSP won't let him unless he's an actual patreon.  Those other thousands of dollars Jeff gives him don't count.

It's like his Minecraft auctions: only giving him the top single donation counts.  Someone asked him if he could name something since he gave DSP hundreds of dollars but lost the top bid and DSP said "too bad; you lost; you know the rules."


----------



## Just_living (Oct 24, 2019)

In DSP mind, he believes that his audience is cash loaded around holidays. I wonder what he is going to pull during Veterans day. "I don't know if you knoooww but Khet is a veteran and the Stoopid government is late with her check and things are really tight right now*snort*" He's going to pull something November 1st.


----------



## strandedcastaway (Oct 24, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Every other thing Phil says contradicts the previous statement.
> 
> I don't pay attention to trolls. They try to hurt me but they can't. I'm not going anywhere! By the way I need $1800. I can't tell you why because trolls will use it to hurt me. If I don't get $1800 I will lose my house and I will be gone!
> 
> I need $1800 by the 31st. If I don't get this money, I am over. I lose my house and everything. I calculated it to exactly $1800 and not a penny less. I have no way lf getting this money except for asking for your help. Of course if we don't raise the full amount I will still somehow make it work.


That's how all of his never-ending financial woes are, where he makes $100K a year, never leaves the house except to buy food, yet has to "pay bills" 31 days a month, even in February. Yet he will still get bailed out somehow.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 24, 2019)

Okay...so...D$P desperately needs $1,800 by the end of the month or all his best laid plans that he's been working on for months and months will all be for naught.  His wife, however decides to buy a $60 game she could get free off of her husband's Playstation gamepass.  She does not want to wait until he gets the game using console credits bought by his fans.  She wants to play the game now!  D$P says that "she bought the game so that he could save money by not having to use his money to buy the game".  They're married, right? They are married, but her money is seperate from his.  They are married, but instead of "her money" being used to help out in during this desperate situation...she buys a $60 game he was going to obtain later.  Huh? Add to this that due to D$P being to impatient to take a moment to google a solution to sharing a game OR simply playing the game on stream signed onto his wife's console...he plans to SPEND $60 to BUY A SECOND COPY of the game!?!  Desperate need of that $1,800 or everything will unravel, but able to have $120 of the household income spent on ONE game he could play another time...or his wife LET him play off her account...OR he/she could spend a moment to figure out how to 'game share' her copy!  Nope! and this is why I am pressing X to doubt his 'The End is Nigh!' narrative.


----------



## LavosReee (Oct 24, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> She wants to play the game now!  D$P says that "she bought the game so that he could save money by not having to use his money to buy the game".  They're married, right? They are married, but her money is seperate from his.  They are married, but instead of "her money" being used to help out in during this desperate situation...she buys a $60 game he was going to obtain later.



I'm convinced that Dark is still selling himself as the bigshot Youtuber to Khet. On the other hand, it'd be hilarious if Khet heard some begging through the studio door and tried to help out by getting the game.


----------



## JamFlowMan (Oct 24, 2019)

Until an emergency comes along that can't be solved by money personally it's hard to give a shit.  Been through this process a few too many times and know how it ends.  Not trying to rain on anyone's parade have fun picking apart the story and throwing out theories, it's what this sub forums all about after all.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Oct 24, 2019)

The thing I dislike is when he's saying "I don't have any other options, I have to come to you guys"

No, bitch, you do have another option. It's called failure. It happens to everyone. 

I didn't like going from 6 figures to working at the Circle K, but you know what motherfucker, that was what was needed to keep the lights on and I god damn did it.

Tell us why you DON'T deserve to fail


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Oct 24, 2019)

Near said:


> Well you see, he NEEDS that money. Or he'll literally die. And then lose the house.
> He has to pay bills every other second after all.
> 
> View attachment 983232


hate to go to bat for the pigroach, but his phrase "pay bills every second the channel is down" is misleading. He means he's losing money every second the channel is down, which he needs to pay bills.


----------



## Georges St. Pierre (Oct 24, 2019)

Wait.... Doesn't he already have an untold emergency he is dealing with that is nobody's business that threatened his house and livelihood that wasn't resolved? So he is double-downing on a second financial emergency that will threaten his house while still having another financial situation that is threatening his livelihood as well? What the fuck.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 24, 2019)

trance4lifeyo said:


> Wait.... Doesn't he already have an untold emergency he is dealing with that is nobody's business that threatened his house and livelihood that wasn't resolved? So he is double-downing on a second financial emergency that will threaten his house while still having another financial situation that is threatening his livelihood as well? What the fuck.



He has way more than two emergencies going on simultaneously right now.

To be fair, I would be having emergencies too if I had to pay bills 23 days per month like DSP claims to.  The poor guy is having emergencies even though he literally got thousands of dollars from his monthly Twitch payment 9 days ago and I could have sworn someone said he gets his Youtube money on the 22nd but I cannot verify that one.

Edit: Apparently AdSense pays out between the 10th and 14th.  My mistake.






						YouTube partner earnings overview - YouTube Help
					

The YouTube Partner Program lets creators monetize their content on YouTube. Creators can earn money from advertisements served on their videos and from YouTube Premium subscribers watching their cont



					support.google.com


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Oct 24, 2019)

Comma said:


> For the record: during yesterday's late stream, DSP very clearly stated he will *"refuse offline donations" *:
> 
> View attachment 983421
> 
> ...


This is also the guy that did this




so i believe nothing he says

source btw


----------



## Georges St. Pierre (Oct 24, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> He has way more than two emergencies going on simultaneously right now.
> 
> To be fair, I would be having emergencies too if I had to pay bills 23 days per month like DSP claims to.  The poor guy is having emergencies even though he literally got thousands of dollars from his monthly Twitch payment 9 days ago and I could have sworn someone said he gets his Youtube money on the 22nd but I cannot verify that one.
> 
> ...



Then again I wouldn't really think a guy who throws 1500 bucks a month in the garbage to pay for a rapidly deteriorating value Condo and can't sell or rent it out would ever make financially sound decisions at all.


----------



## JustcallmeVi (Oct 24, 2019)

It's kinda both hilarious and disheartening to see how he changes vibes at the drop of a hat. One second he's going on about how he REALLY needs the help guys. He really needs your halp to pay off his Khando in a week and needs to make this money, then as he's talking we a see a good ol fashion lean in manual ban and a minute or two of calling people assholes with a shit eating grin. That's just really funny to me 

Sounds good?


----------



## Forbidden Math (Oct 24, 2019)

Daily reminder that there is no actual financial emergency, DSP isn't even doing a marathon, hell he's still taking a day off. The only thing he's doing is guilt begging harder so I'll call his bluff. The only "financial emergency" is the same one he's been having for half a decade: He doesn't get paid as much as he used to and he wants more.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Oct 24, 2019)

The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> Another year to add to the beggacy; another end of the year emergency. We've got twenty more years of this shit, easily. He's practically a pupa stuck in stasis at this point.
> 
> It's going to be so surreal to see this old ass manchild still pulling this shit from a nursing home. Maybe nursing home is optimistic... He's going to be 65 and still pulling this shit from his dusty man cave in Renton. Ridiculous.


I'm hopeful for the "divorce emotionally distant uncaring manchild husband" story arc followed by "forced back to Moms basement" (where he belongs). nothing though will stop this manlet's grifting.Mamma must be so proud.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm sure he'll scrounge the 1800 for whatever the fuck it is.

But then his Thanksgiving marathon will be lower than last year because he drained his fans wallets earlier than normal this year.

Then Christmas/New Years will be lower than last year.

Phil has some weird financial permanency issue where he is CONVINCED getting money now means the money he is counting on being there later is still floating out there untouched.

I wonder how much Kat existing increases his bills.

Is he doing the Leanna where her phone is on his plan? What about car insurance? Etc and etc.

Its possible that he'd debt spiraling again because the careful balance of income to throwing money into a dumpster is unbalanced by Kat simply being there at all.

I doubt her part time retail job covers many costs.


----------



## The Goutsketeer (Oct 24, 2019)

It would seem like if he were in an actual financial emergency, he wouldn't play games like Plants vs Zombies, where he normally nets >$20 per stream of it (Not counting last night because of the $1800 tip goal of course). He wouldn't skip Code Vein, and would probably play any game even remotely Souls-like, because the rage from said videos is his claim to popularity. He did an "emergency" Dark Souls stream a few times in the past.

Also of note, It is awfully suspicious that here lately he has been getting close to 500 viewers for games that aren't particularly AAA games and or popular whatsoever, and getting very "lucky" tips wise. He is purposely avoiding anything remotely difficult, including rage-quitting Mario Kart snes. Not really willing to put forth any effort, and is riding off fumes somehow.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 24, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> This is the thing I find most fascinating about DSP.
> 
> He is SO DESPERATE to convince people that he isn't spending money because then he thinks he won't be able to beg as hard (since he has money to spend) that he comes across so much worse.
> 
> No guys, I didn't pay for my own wedding!  My elderly dying parents bought everything for me AND gave me $4,000+ for taxes.  I just happened to waste $24 on two Wifi passes on the flight (one of which I couldn't even use) and spent like $50 in airline snacks and food.  Why are you fucking dummies criticising me for spend $50 on food; we HAD to eat!  See what I mean?  These fucking trolls just want my wife and I to starve apparently.


IDK, I find these faggots who give cover his ass far more fascinating. Just why? With an E-Thot, you get to see some cleavage or some ass, but why this fucking guy? Especially these guys who drop 1k+, there are better things to spend that money on. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Oct 24, 2019)

TheKatIsNowGone said:


> Daily reminder that there is no actual financial emergency, DSP isn't even doing a marathon, hell he's still taking a day off. The only thing he's doing is guilt begging harder so I'll call his bluff. The only "financial emergency" is the same one he's been having for half a decade: He doesn't get paid as much as he used to and he wants more.


Exactly. He went on to babble so much that he explained the 'Financhu REEmergency' is just that if he doesn't get this munny he won't be "on pace" _with where HE *wants* to be_ regarding either some debt he is trying to get paid-off or getting his Wakando's loan holder to approve a refinance.

The entire REEmergency literally boils down to: "You guys aren't giving me _enough_ 'moar munny' for what I _want_, and it's hurting me! REE!"
And then he gets on camera like a still-shitting-in-his-pants toddler and says "You guys, I decided I want my Christmas munny now!" It's the fucking Wolverine Toy tantrum all over again, 'give it too me now because I can't delay gratification of something I decided I want'. This dude thinks his fans keep separate bank accounts titled "DSP's X-mas Munny" they save up in just to give to him.


----------



## JustcallmeVi (Oct 24, 2019)

samovski said:


> But isn't that how every intellectual acts? If you're not getting angry at the plebs and constantly talking down to them how will they know how smart you are? It's not like he can politely address these questions calmly and just explain his reasoning, he has to humiliate them.
> 
> Seriously though, he does this shit a lot. He'll act like he can't believe someone is asking a question or multiple people are asking the same kind of question. He then acts like every person should know the answer to the question at all times, otherwise you're just so stooopid dood.
> 
> ...


He can't actually answer your question, cause that'd prove everything he just said wrong. No, instead of answering or explaining, he's going to simply tell EVERYONE or sometimes no one that there's a "moron" in chat who's been annoying him for some reason he can't explain before lean in banning them.

He just got through explaining to those "morons" that he needs support through $1800 to pay for his Khando a second before tossing them out along with their wallets or the possibility of them telling more people to come.

Great logic, Dave. Ban the people who need more reasons or proof that you're gonna lose your house like you said 2-3 years ago.


----------



## samovski (Oct 24, 2019)

JustcallmeVi said:


> He can't actually answer your question, cause that'd prove everything he just said wrong. No, instead of answering or explaining, he's going to simply tell EVERYONE or sometimes no one that there's a "moron" in chat who's been annoying him for some reason he can't explain before lean in banning them.



The classic DSP avoidance tactic, doesn't really answer whatever was asked, just call them a moron, try and get chat to laugh at them for daring to ask something then probably ban them. 

Never change Dave, needs 1800 off his viewers desperately or he's getting sued, calls those same viewers stupid within 24 hours. Makes me wonder if he knows he's got the money coming so he doesn't give a shit, anything he make inbetween is just gravy.


----------



## Kcidkcussdom (Oct 24, 2019)

DiabeticSP said:


> I wonder how much Kat existing increases his bills.
> 
> Is he doing the Leanna where her phone is on his plan? What about car insurance? Etc and etc.
> 
> ...



Tbh he probably pays all her bills and her job money is her play money. Khet seems like she doesn't take DSPs shit like leanna did. She comes off that way to me at least.


----------



## Shambler (Oct 24, 2019)

what i don't get is phil said there was no goal aside from "i get to keep my house" like he couldn't think of something basic like, "i'll show you guys my game list and if you meet this goal or greater, fuck the schedule i'll play anything you want" like nigger you're going to lose your fucking house TRY and get people to fucking care


----------



## sammyrdurham (Oct 24, 2019)

MoonRocker said:


> Your wife should be helping you through all of this.



Yeah, but, for some reason, Phil is not allowed to touch his soulmaid's money.

She bought Outer Worlds using her own money "to save him some money" and Phil tried to use the Gameshare feature for the PS4 so he can play it on his PS4, didn't work.



MoonRocker said:


> The balls this guy has... demands $1,800 over a 7-day period but refuses to say why.



Is him not keeping his gout mansion so he can keep giving you quality khantent a good enough of an incentive for you to tip? Stupid idiot.


----------



## An Avenging Bird (Oct 24, 2019)

Shambler said:


> what i don't get is phil said there was no goal aside from "i get to keep my house" like he couldn't think of something basic like, "i'll show you guys my game list and if you meet this goal or greater, fuck the schedule i'll play anything you want" like nigger you're going to lose your fucking house TRY and get people to fucking care


He doesn't want to set the precedent that people should expect _anything_ from him.
It's been proven that despite putting forth zero effort, dumbfucks still shower him with cash.
Only way that any change is possible, in his streams or in his life, is if people stop paying him.


----------



## James Smith (Oct 24, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> Edit: Apparently AdSense pays out between the 10th and 14th. My mistake.


You'll get the money added to your account balance in the middle of the month and you'll get paid at the end of the month.






						Payment timelines for AdSense - AdSense Help
					

The AdSense payment cycle is monthly. You accrue estimated earnings over the course of a month, and then at the beginning of the following month your earnings are finalized and posted to your balance



					support.google.com
				



> If your balance exceeds the payment threshold and you have no payment holds, you'll be issued a payment between the 21st and the 26th of the


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 24, 2019)

He needs the money to " make a bunch of payments to keep on pace on what I've promised I could do..."
Make of this what you will...


----------



## d8d0 (Oct 24, 2019)

actually said:


> Again, his property taxes are almost certainly built into his mortgage payments. The only way the property taxes aren't getting paid are if he's not paying the mortgage payments on the CT condo.
> 
> @SoapQueen1, scenario question for you. If (and it's a huge IF) Phil actually went through with the whole "I'm just going to foreclose on the CT condo by not making payments" plan, could the bank / mortgage holder come after him and demand that he pay the property taxes or else they'll sue him for it?



maybe but the tax system has the mailing address for the bills as his house.
if you look at past payment dates its paid very late, the bank wouldn't do that.

if he fails to make property tax payment, then the bank will fuck him because its usually a part of the conditions for the loan


----------



## Sphadilcastro (Oct 24, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> He needs the money to " make a bunch of payments to keep on pace on what I've promised I could do..."
> Make of this what you will...


If that's an exact quote my guess is it's something regarding his irs payment plan. That's the only relevant "promise" he's made that I can think of. The "bunch of payments" part sounds like the $1800 request will be reacurring. If monthly that's 7 payments between now and April and 7 x 1800= 12600. That number seems oddly familiar.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 24, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> You'll get the money added to your account balance in the middle of the month and you'll get paid at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So he either just got his AdSense or is about to get it, and still needs $1800 for an emergency?

Damn, he's not even trying to be subtle anymore.


----------



## James Smith (Oct 24, 2019)

Sphadilcastro said:


> If that's an exact quote my guess is it's something regarding his irs payment plan. That's the only relevant "promise" he's made that I can think of. The "bunch of payments" part sounds like the $1800 request will be reacurring. If monthly that's 7 payments between now and April and 7 x 1800= 12600. That number seems oddly familiar.


His payment plan is only a couple hundred bucks a month.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Oct 24, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> His payment plan is only a couple hundred bucks a month.



His backtax payment plan.

But didn't he rant and rave about desperately needing money last year (around november) to bump his yearly earnings up to qualify for debt consolidation/refi?

Is it possible that put him on a different payment plan he needs to make payments for?


----------



## MoonRocker (Oct 24, 2019)

@SoapQueen1 and @actually

Can we get your feedback on what you guys think this latest begging saga is based around? I know nothing of mortgages/ loans and what not, and DSP's finances elude me.

He goes through more hoops than a company refinancing itself for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Sphadilcastro (Oct 24, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> His payment plan is only a couple hundred bucks a month.


But isn't the payment plan contingent on him actually paying his taxes. What I was getting at is that he is most likely behind on his taxes again this year and at risk of defaulting on the agreement he has with the irs


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Oct 24, 2019)

MoonRocker said:


> @SoapQueen1 and @actually
> 
> Can we get your feedback on what you guys think this latest begging saga is based around? I know nothing of mortgages/ loans and what not, and DSP's finances elude me.
> 
> He goes through more hoops than a company refinancing itself for the umpteenth time.


He does this every year, always around the same time. He knows people get more generous during holidays and there is always something that we always find out what for later on(most of the time). Examples being his recent marriage, moving Khet in, and flying her ass out to see him.

He always gets bailed out, and started using his Momma Burnell as a Deus Ex Machina.


----------



## Xenomorph (Oct 24, 2019)

so how long do you philstorians believe he has been defaulting on his khando? Didnt he say right around the time he married the horse how his plan b was just to default on the loan and claim bankruptcy?


----------



## James Smith (Oct 24, 2019)

xenomorph said:


> so how long do you philstorians believe he has been defaulting on his khando? Didnt he say right around the time he married the horse how his plan b was just to default on the loan and claim bankruptcy?


He didn't say he was going to declare bankruptcy. He said he was going to stop paying for it and there would be nothing the lender could do because he's totally poor.


----------



## actually (Oct 24, 2019)

MoonRocker said:


> @SoapQueen1 and @actually
> 
> Can we get your feedback on what you guys think this latest begging saga is based around? I know nothing of mortgages/ loans and what not, and DSP's finances elude me.
> 
> He goes through more hoops than a company refinancing itself for the umpteenth time.



I don't think it's his property taxes since those should be in escrow from his mortgage payments automatically. My best guess is either a debt payment that he didn't make some payments on, resulting in a threat of a lawsuit if he doesn't catch up in full, or something with his current federal tax payments (_not_ the payment plan, but his quarterly stuff). I'll let @SoapQueen1 answer if they would like to.


----------



## Perspicacity (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm going with Jasper needs expensive urgent lifesaving kitty surgery, gotta mix things up and DSP has been teasing this scheme for months.


----------



## leChinkyRaccoon (Oct 24, 2019)

The real issues here are if he really needs $1800 bucks before November 1st are twofold in my opinion. One, what about all his other bills? They can't take a back seat. If they did it really calls all his other begging into question. If he needs a specific amount of money on TOP of all the other stuff then he's still up shits creek. Two, how did this just pop up? I know those third party debt buying companies can be rough but I think they give you more than a weeks notice if it is indeed about his CT condo debt changing hands.


----------



## NursezillaX (Oct 24, 2019)

rizlajizzla said:


> ACK ACK ACK ACK!!!
> 
> You know those fucking condescending 'helpful' tips that people who have never been poor offer to actual poor people about finance?  Like, if you give up your morning Starbucks, you could save £x a year!! Whereas actual poor people can't fucking afford Starbucks to give up. Or, 'take the bus to work', but you live in Asscrack Eqypt?  And you know those hideous 35% percent credit cards you see advertised and think, fuck, what fucking idiot would be stupid enough to fall for that?  And how people might pay $19.99 a month for a year for a ring from an ad (worth about $40) and think, god, who are all these financial illiterates that these unethical companies prey on...   Well, if you take all that combined financial stupidity, add to it the folly of the Dutch Tulip Craze, then let Kylie Jenner hold it a while- That is how good Phil is with money.



This is pretty late, just started this thread but, . The Dutch Tulip Craze is a pretty historical deep cut haha. Well done.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Oct 24, 2019)

I rewatched the emergency video. He kept mentioning taking a loan as solutions. He was whining about not being able to get another loan. This dude could really be fucked. TBH tho I think he will reach the goal.


----------



## CausticMinory (Oct 24, 2019)

So correct me if I'm wrong, 
2017: REEEMERGENCY to secretly move my Kat into muh Kando.
2018: REEEMERGENCY to secretly set up a place for a cat we are getting in a few months 
2019: REEEEEEMERGENCY to secretly get Kat [X] thing that I can't reveal till later.


----------



## Shambler (Oct 24, 2019)

CausticMinory said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong,
> 2017: REEEMERGENCY to secretly move my Kat into muh Kando.
> 2018: REEEMERGENCY to secretly set up a place for a cat we are getting in a few months
> 2019: REEEEEEMERGENCY to secretly get Kat [X] thing that I can't reveal till later.


priests that actually perform exorcisms aren't cheap


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 24, 2019)

CausticMinory said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong,
> 2017: REEEMERGENCY to secretly move my Kat into muh Kando.
> 2018: REEEMERGENCY to secretly set up a place for a cat we are getting in a few months
> 2019: REEEEEEMERGENCY to secretly get Kat [X] thing that I can't reveal till later.



2019 emergency was his wedding fund and holiday


----------



## Prince Lotor (Oct 24, 2019)

Sphadilcastro said:


> But isn't the payment plan contingent on him actually paying his taxes. What I was getting at is that he is most likely behind on his taxes again this year and at risk of defaulting on the agreement he has with the irs


That's an interesting idea, maybe he's trying to pay off his 2018 Federal backtaxes off by April 2020 so that he can try to get on another payment plan for his 2019 Federal taxes, if he's behind on paying his 2019 Quarterly Estimated Income tax payments.


----------



## Xenomorph (Oct 24, 2019)

He looks horrifying, more so than usual. I dont know if it's the camera or the lighting or it's just him in frantic mode, but man.. time has marched over his face with cleats. 

Also, I thought the changes his parents wanting him to change was to get a real job


----------



## Prince Lotor (Oct 25, 2019)

I turned on Tevin's restream for like 5 minutes near the end and Tevin mentioned that anyone in streachat saying the tips goal was for taxes was getting banned tonight. I wasn't watching so I don't know the instances Tevin was basing this off of.


----------



## Ching_Chong (Oct 25, 2019)

leChinkyRaccoon said:


> The real issues here are if he really needs $1800 bucks before November 1st are twofold in my opinion. One, what about all his other bills? They can't take a back seat. If they did it really calls all his other begging into question. If he needs a specific amount of money on TOP of all the other stuff then he's still up shits creek. Two, how did this just pop up? I know those third party debt buying companies can be rough but I think they give you more than a weeks notice if it is indeed about his CT condo debt changing hands.



That's what I was thinking.  Where does this move his other so called bills he is always whining about?  We know he's taking money out of that tax fund for games and the soon to be day off where we know he'll spend a lot of money he doesn't have.


----------



## Shambler (Oct 25, 2019)

Prince Lotor said:


> I turned on Tevin's restream for like 5 minutes near the end and Tevin mentioned that anyone in streachat saying the tips goal was for taxes was getting banned tonight. I wasn't watching so I don't know the instances Tevin was basing this off of.


so supposedly phil is banning people for saying its for taxes? that'd break his narrative and we know how much phil hates straying from his narrative and schedule


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 25, 2019)

Prince Lotor said:


> I turned on Tevin's restream for like 5 minutes near the end and Tevin mentioned that anyone in streachat saying the tips goal was for taxes was getting banned tonight. I wasn't watching so I don't know the instances Tevin was basing this off of.



a document was leaked saying dave's property tax for his kahndo in CT are due on the 31st OCT, which is suspiciously the deadline for his $1,800 beg goal


----------



## rizlajizzla (Oct 25, 2019)

NursezillaX said:


> This is pretty late, just started this thread but, . The Dutch Tulip Craze is a pretty historical deep cut haha. Well done.



Yo, Phil is not a childrens' entertainer.  At least his some of his detractors have a goddamned education.


----------



## Sparkletor (Oct 25, 2019)

Of course it is for taxes. What other bill could be $1800? Water? Electric? Phone?
Car payment? I think not.

If he was a little late one month would it be that bad? No. But let's say he hasn't made a payment in several months. If Phil hasn't made an attempt in 90 days to pay his tax payment plan, they might start to put pressure on him.


----------



## SowonNation (Oct 25, 2019)

xenomorph said:


> Also, I thought the changes his parents wanting him to change was to get a real job



His mom suggested he should get a job, because he can't continue to "overwork" himself like that. They had a heart-to-heart talk during Phil's trip to CT where he visited his parents (and ended up marrying the horse).
Now, as much as DSP appreciates the sentiment from his mom, he said that he'd be looking to get a job in 10 years from now - not anytime soon. He kinda made it sound like a promise to his mother, so I'm curious to see where this rollercoaster is gonna take us 9 years and 5 months from now.


----------



## kebab4you (Oct 25, 2019)

SowonNation said:


> His mom suggested he should get a job, because he can't continue to "overwork" himself like that. They had a heart-to-heart talk during Phil's trip to CT where he visited his parents (and ended up marrying the horse).
> Now, as much as DSP appreciates the sentiment from his mom, he said that he'd be looking to get a job in 10 years from now - not anytime soon. He kinda made it sound like a promise to his mother, so I'm curious to see where this rollercoaster is gonna take us 9 years and 5 months from now.


Closing in on 50 is the perfect age to get your first real job!


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 25, 2019)

For a man that in dire need of money, working a 11:30-1:30, 2-4, 7-9:30 schedule seems a little light.

But what do I know?  I'm just a child.


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Oct 25, 2019)

SowonNation said:


> His mom suggested he should get a job, because he can't continue to "overwork" himself like that. They had a heart-to-heart talk during Phil's trip to CT where he visited his parents (and ended up marrying the horse).
> Now, as much as DSP appreciates the sentiment from his mom, he said that he'd be looking to get a job in 10 years from now - not anytime soon. He kinda made it sound like a promise to his mother, so I'm curious to see where this rollercoaster is gonna take us 9 years and 5 months from now.


Dude if this guy gets a job, and currently feels overworked, he might actually die.

If this bare minimum, lazy, reductive experience is hard for him then he'll never find a job. Imagine having Dark as your coworker whining constantly about when the next break is or how hard it is.


----------



## Sparkletor (Oct 25, 2019)

Here's the literal plan according to Phil.

He needs to stabilize his Twitch income. Twitch makes more than any other job he can get. If he gets a real job he will make less money, so he needs Twitch to get to the point where he won't lose money when he goes to work instead of stream. 

What I'm hearing is Phil will totally get a job, but only once his streaming income makes so much money that he doesn't need to get a job.

It makes sense if you don't think about it.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 25, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> He needs to stabilize his Twitch income. Twitch makes more than any other job he can get. If he gets a real job he will make less money, so he needs Twitch to get to the point where he won't lose money when he goes to work instead of stream.



He needs to stabilize an income that is completely depending on subs and cheers when he constantly tells people that "tips are the most helpful because I get them right now."

Even factoring in tips, 100% of his Twitch income is completely dependent on people throwing money at him.  That's never going to be stable.  Especially when he could be banned from Twitch at any time (ignoring PigRoach luck and/or someone on Twitch looking out for him.)


----------



## An Avenging Bird (Oct 25, 2019)

Can Phil please just say nigger so he can be suspended already.
This same taxes/depression song and dance is beyond tired.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Oct 25, 2019)

An Avenging Bird said:


> Can Phil please just say nigger so he can be suspended already.
> This same taxes/depression song and dance is beyond tired.


if phil said nigger, he'd only be banned for 5 minutes, and then let back in after he begs


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 25, 2019)

ZehnBoat said:


> if phil said nigger, he'd only be banned for 5 minutes, and then let back in after he begs



Nah.  Probably get the one week token ban like Amouranth.

It'd be hilarious because he "can't afford" to be banned for a week so he'd try to stream to Youtube instead and probably botch it somehow.


----------



## strandedcastaway (Oct 25, 2019)

Considering how much he makes, I still find it astounding that he's that fucked financially. On the other hand, why would he beg and beg and look so pathetic if he didn't have to? But then an emergency $1800 payment suddenly due in a week or he's doomed (again)….taxes are the only thing that make sense but then aren't they automatically in your mortgage payment each month? 

So basically, it's desperate begging with no explanation Part 234.


----------



## rubynutmeg (Oct 25, 2019)

Freshtodeath said:


> I dont understand why he doesn't just pay bills with his income then have kat put all her work money into a savings fund. After enough time he'd have some money saved up, Why does all the money in his househould have to evaporate right away? Also he has plenty of things in his house he could sell at a pawn shop for money.



Uh, okay. Let me just say this, seeing as you're obviously an immature kid who lives at home. KHAT has her OWN ADULT BILLS TO PAY. I can't ask her to pay for MINE. That's just stupid, and something only a MORON would say. Her money belongs to HER, why would I use it to pay my bills?

Anyway, I just wanna say again that I really need you guys to give me YOUR money to pay MY bills. Tipping is the best way right now...


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Oct 25, 2019)

An Avenging Bird said:


> Can Phil please just say nigger so he can be suspended already.
> This same taxes/depression song and dance is beyond tired.


I mean, he's already said "faggot" on Twitch and not been banned, so I wouldn't be too hopeful on that score.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Oct 25, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> Nah.  Probably get the one week token ban like Amouranth.
> 
> It'd be hilarious because he "can't afford" to be banned for a week so he'd try to stream to Youtube instead and probably botch it somehow.





Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> I mean, he's already said "faggot" on Twitch and not been banned, so I wouldn't be too hopeful on that score.


honestly, guy could slit khet's throat live on stream and twitch will give a 24 hour ban tops


----------



## harbinger (Oct 25, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> Dude if this guy gets a job, and currently feels overworked, he might actually die.
> 
> If this bare minimum, lazy, reductive experience is hard for him then he'll never find a job. Imagine having Dark as your coworker whining constantly about when the next break is or how hard it is.


Imagine having Philip as your coworker and having to hear about how he lost his job at the helicopter factory, about his 10+ year legacy, and how detractors ruined his life and now he has to work this shitty, dead end job that he is totally overqualified for because he was the high school valedictorian and he has a business degree. Oh, if you can, please tip him through Patreon. He gets that money immediately. Every little bit helps. He needs that money to pay his bills. Every fucking day.


----------



## BrokeACKMountain (Oct 25, 2019)

$1800 Halloween costume, possibly as King Midas.


----------



## NursezillaX (Oct 25, 2019)

Okay, so just rewatched the begging segment on Tevin's stream archive and, now that I could pay attention, I'm even more dumbfounded. He starts by saying, 'I'm not gonna beat around the bush'. Can't decide if that's just insulting or not, given what follows. Then, he basically makes this pitch, this appeal, for $1800  (this was the best cumulative paraphrase of all the words salad he threw out during the segment I could put together):


'My parents told me I had to change some unknown stuff behind the scenes (can't say what things). I have been all year, but I if I tell you what those things are, it wouldn't make sense legally and, legally, it could get me in trouble. I asked someone (can't say who!) and they said I'd get in trouble. I basically have to pay a certain amount (can't tell you yet how much!) by the end of the month. If I don't, all the unknown stuff I've been doing behind the scenes all year (remember, I can't tell you what, because, illegal!) will maybe not happen in the next month to beginning of next year and will fall apart. That's if I don't pay these unknown things with this unknown amount, but I can't tell you what will actually happen, so let's just say... ummm, I might lose my house. That works. Also, if I only get SOME, it won't be perfect, but it might not be as bad'.

In what world could ANYBODY say to any group of people something this vague, this obfuscated, with as many generalities and as few specifics and, in the end, receive $1800 from the people you said it too? Because we know hes gonna get it. Really think about it and try and picture doing this in real life, exactly like he did. And EVEN THEN, nothing would change, no problem would be solved to any extent more than the most immediate short-term, and you'd have to do this same thing again in no longer than a year's time from now. Amazing.


----------



## JamFlowMan (Oct 25, 2019)

NursezillaX said:


> 'My parents told me I had to change some unknown stuff behind the scenes (can't say what things). I have been all year, but I if I tell you what those things are, it wouldn't make sense legally and, legally, it could get me in trouble. I asked someone (can't say who!) and they said I'd get in trouble. I basically have to pay a certain amount (can't tell you yet how much!) by the end of the month. If I don't, all the unknown stuff I've been doing behind the scenes all year (remember, I can't tell you what, because, illegal!) will maybe not happen in the next month to beginning of next year and will fall apart. That's if I don't pay these unknown things with this unknown amount, but I can't tell you what will actually happen, so let's just say... ummm, I might lose my house. That works. Also, if I only get SOME, it won't be perfect, but it might not be as bad'.


Got a good laugh from this imagining his parents set him up with a loan shark and he's about to get kneecapped.  Too bad the reality isn't half as interesting as that.


----------



## James Smith (Oct 25, 2019)

DSP's average monthly income in 2019: $9700.
DSP's average live viewers in 2019: 380

DSP wants his viewers to pay him an average of $25 or more per month. Dude has no concept of money.


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 25, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> DSP's average monthly income in 2019: $9700.
> DSP's average live viewers in 2019: 380
> 
> DSP wants his viewers to pay him an average of $25 or more per month. Dude has no concept of money.



"if all of my viewers just paid me 1 dollar, I would never have any money issues"


----------



## Perspicacity (Oct 25, 2019)

tzgnilki said:


> "if all of my viewers just paid me 1 dollar, I would never have any money issues"


That was to his "million+ viewers a month" on youtube . Seeing how bad DSP is with money, he'd still be broke.


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Oct 25, 2019)

Here's a random thought.  What if the payment(s) he's talking about is related to his income business taxes?  What if Phil actually got audited by the IRS, and they came back to him and said, "This is how much you owe us.  Pay up or else."?  

It is reasonable that Phil probably under-reported his income by not including all the "gifts" he's been receiving.  I'm talking about the TV, the PS4 Pro, all the games, etc.  Those things should have been reported as income for his business, even if he didn't receive cash.  So the IRS audits him, finds these gifts, recalculates his taxes and says, "Pay this amount or else we're coming after you."

The first thing the IRS would do is do a civil suit against a delinquent tax payer.  This is so the IRS can come after his assets, such as his house.  Jail time would be the last resort, and only in cases of gross fraud or tax evasion.

Of course, it could be a mix of things, but I'm starting to suspect that it has to do with his taxes yet again.


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Oct 25, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> DSP's average monthly income in 2019: $9700.
> DSP's average live viewers in 2019: 380
> 
> DSP wants his viewers to pay him an average of $25 or more per month. Dude has no concept of money.


Inspired by EA and Ubisoft, DarkSydePhil Entertainment has now embraced the live service model for the quality of early access. Sounds good?


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Oct 25, 2019)

DarkScrubPhil said:


> Here's a random thought.  What if the payment(s) he's talking about is related to his income business taxes?  What if Phil actually got audited by the IRS, and they came back to him and said, "This is how much you owe us.  Pay up or else."?
> 
> It is reasonable that Phil probably under-reported his income by not including all the "gifts" he's been receiving.  I'm talking about the TV, the PS4 Pro, all the games, etc.  Those things should have been reported as income for his business, even if he didn't receive cash.  So the IRS audits him, finds these gifts, recalculates his taxes and says, "Pay this amount or else we're coming after you."
> 
> ...


Naw, he wouldn't put it as a gift. He would write it off as a business expense like he does his electricity and internet line. They probably asked for reciepts for all of those things and he ain't got em.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Oct 25, 2019)

It's possible, I suppose, he got audited after the payment plan fiasco.

"Hey this guy didn't pay his taxes for 3 years someone should look into that" and eventually later he turned up on the spot check pile and got flagged.

It would make sense why he needs to 'stay on track' for a second tax reason.


----------



## PomegranateKing (Oct 26, 2019)

I wouldn't believe this even if Phil was streaming it on his phone from his front lawn as repo men took all his gamer shit. But I have no doubt he'll raise it all on or by the 31st. This man would beg for money as they installed a diamond encrusted toilet in his house, and they'd beg him for a dsp tries it "diamond toilet shit" as they throw their money at him. I guarantee you, there's already a whale that has promised dsp that they will give him the remaining balance he needs by the end date.

It's like watching blackhead removal, or ear cleanings. It's fucking disgusting but hey, there's a market for it. But unlike those videos, nothing is going towards the health or wellness of an individual.


----------



## Comma (Oct 26, 2019)

DSP just said he's still taking Tuesday off to do groceries, despite Wednesday being "the last day" for him to raise funds. Reasons: he has obligations, such as "appointments and meetings", and he can do groceries only one day a week.

Clip:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MoonRocker (Oct 26, 2019)

DSP went on a massive rant yesterday that anybody surmising about what the $1,800 are fucking children whose balls haven’t dropped and we know nothing about finances because we don’t own properties.

Given that he said the same thing about the marriage and cat reveal, we’re probably right for all we know.


----------



## gaarashatan (Oct 26, 2019)

Comma said:


> DSP just said he's still taking Tuesday off to do groceries, despite Wednesday being "the last day" for him to raise funds. Reasons: he has obligations, such as "appointments and meetings", and he can do groceries only one day a week.
> 
> Clip:
> View attachment 986122


man its too bad people who have jobs, that stop by the grocery store and pick up some food and go home and stream

its like cmon guys you guys have to do shit what are you doing streaming afterwords, you enjoy it? WHAAAAAA?! HOW COULD YOU ENJOY STREAMING?!?!?!


----------



## Ching_Chong (Oct 26, 2019)

Comma said:


> DSP just said he's still taking Tuesday off to do groceries, despite Wednesday being "the last day" for him to raise funds. Reasons: he has obligations, such as "appointments and meetings", and he can do groceries only one day a week.
> 
> Clip:
> View attachment 986122



If only there was someone else in the house who could do those things instead of him.


----------



## CausticMinory (Oct 26, 2019)

He's gotta go though doods! How else is he gonna make sure Khet gets the right ingredients for his special sauce. Can't trust that horse with his money unsupervised.


----------



## JamFlowMan (Oct 27, 2019)

Perspicacity said:


> That was to his "million+ viewers a month" on youtube . Seeing how bad DSP is with money, he'd still be broke.


Still funny he really seemed to think he had a million+ people watching 1 10 minute chunk of a playthrough each not ~1000(at his peak) watching each video to see the full playthrough.


----------



## strandedcastaway (Oct 27, 2019)

DarkScrubPhil said:


> Here's a random thought.  What if the payment(s) he's talking about is related to his income business taxes?  What if Phil actually got audited by the IRS, and they came back to him and said, "This is how much you owe us.  Pay up or else."?
> 
> It is reasonable that Phil probably under-reported his income by not including all the "gifts" he's been receiving.  I'm talking about the TV, the PS4 Pro, all the games, etc.  Those things should have been reported as income for his business, even if he didn't receive cash.  So the IRS audits him, finds these gifts, recalculates his taxes and says, "Pay this amount or else we're coming after you."
> 
> ...


Even if all of that was true (and I don't think it is), why would he only know about it a week before the money was due? If it was a payment plan with the IRS, that's all laid out way in advance. For a logical person, it would be a top priority, and the tens of thousands of dollars he's made in the past few months would easily cover it anyway (since even with penalties you would only pay taxes on a fraction of what you owe).  It wouldn't be something he'd suddenly have to desperately beg for the week before it was due.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Oct 27, 2019)

strandedcastaway said:


> Even if all of that was true (and I don't think it is), why would he only know about it a week before the money was due? If it was a payment plan with the IRS, that's all laid out way in advance. For a logical person, it would be a top priority, and the tens of thousands of dollars he's made in the past few months would easily cover it anyway (since even with penalties you would only pay taxes on a fraction of what you owe).  It wouldn't be something he'd suddenly have to desperately beg for the week before it was due.



good point, it does make no sense. However phil does this thing a lot where he plans expenses based on the consistency of his income. So he says, "If I stay at this level I'll be fine". Which is dumb as a fuck in his field so obviously it has dipped a bit lately,.


----------



## James Smith (Oct 27, 2019)

$1800 would be the minimum payment on a credit card with a balance between $45,000 and $90,000.

It would be three month's minimum payments on a credit card with a balance between $15,000 and $30,000.

It's very possible he's been neglecting a credit card and just got his "You are 90 days overdue on payments. If you do not make payment arrangements we will pursue legal action."


----------



## Sparkletor (Oct 27, 2019)

Phil was saying things "off the cuff" and let it slip that this was something he has been working on since April.

April was when he said his tax guy set up the 2018 tax payment plan.

If Phil doesn't stick to the payment plan, the IRS will consider the deal to be broken and will demand the whole amount.

Phil has not been making payments towards his 2018 taxes. He has not paid his 2019 taxes.

I guarantee he will tell us he needs money to pay his taxes again this year. Either directly or he will say he needs $20k for something he can't tell us.


----------



## actually (Oct 27, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Phil has not been making payments towards his 2018 taxes. He has not paid his 2019 taxes.



If he had missed payments at any point on the 2018 payment plan, he'd already be in trouble. More likely is that he didn't plan correctly and found himself short on funds for the upcoming payment (or made the payment and needs money for other debt payments). It'll be interesting to see what happens with the 2019 taxes. If he hasn't paid on them, he's going to be in a world of hurt.

Edit: Could also be something related to the CT condo--wasn't April when they went to CT to get married? If so, that's when he had "the talk" with his mom and made mention of just not paying the CT mortgage.


----------



## Muppetmode (Oct 27, 2019)

actually said:


> If he had missed payments at any point on the 2018 payment plan, he'd already be in trouble. More likely is that he didn't plan correctly and found himself short on funds for the upcoming payment (or made the payment and needs money for other debt payments). It'll be interesting to see what happens with the 2019 taxes. If he hasn't paid on them, he's going to be in a world of hurt.
> 
> Edit: Could also be something related to the CT condo--wasn't April when they went to CT to get married? If so, that's when he had "the talk" with his mom and made mention of just not paying the CT mortgage.


Wouldn’t it be better for them to just rent out the condo? Why did they just jump to stopping payments and letting it forclose, guess that’s probably the easiest option


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 27, 2019)

Muppetmode said:


> Wouldn’t it be better for them to just rent out the condo? Why did they just jump to stopping payments and letting it forclose, guess that’s probably the easiest option


That requires two of Phil's biggest fears, actual effort and human interaction.


----------



## actually (Oct 27, 2019)

Muppetmode said:


> Wouldn’t it be better for them to just rent out the condo? Why did they just jump to stopping payments and letting it forclose, guess that’s probably the easiest option



You may not have been around for it, but he did at one point explore this avenue. Unfortunately, the property management company had the absolute gall to want to _talk to Phil over the phone_ instead of by email. Naturally, this was a dealbreaker for Phil, so he quickly gave up on trying. He also declared (in a probably deleted thread) that the $500-$800 a month he figured he would get in rent was "not worth it". He also seems to think (or uses as an excuse) that the management company would take half of the rent as their fee, despite the fact that the overwhelming majority take something more like 10%.


----------



## Schmeckel (Oct 27, 2019)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> That requires two of Phil's biggest fears, actual effort and human interaction.


I believe that you mean FREE human interaction. Because unless the property management company isn't corresponding with cheerssubsandtips, Phil don't wanna hear it.


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 27, 2019)

strandedcastaway said:


> Even if all of that was true (and I don't think it is), why would he only know about it a week before the money was due? If it was a payment plan with the IRS, that's all laid out way in advance. For a logical person, it would be a top priority, and the tens of thousands of dollars he's made in the past few months would easily cover it anyway (since even with penalties you would only pay taxes on a fraction of what you owe).  It wouldn't be something he'd suddenly have to desperately beg for the week before it was due.



i'm sticking with the taxes & mortgage story, he was late on mortgage payments so the taxes wern't paid, as soon as it was leaked he probably used a credit card to pay it and now the tips goal is for his credit card bills and not technically taxes cause this is how dave's brain works


----------



## millais (Oct 27, 2019)

At the rate these $100 tipping donations are trickling in, I'm now certain he will have no trouble of reaching the 1.8k even without Jeff Anderson's last minute whaling


----------



## drgnkiller (Oct 27, 2019)

millais said:


> At the rate these $100 tipping donations are trickling in, I'm now certain he will have no trouble of reaching the 1.8k even without Jeff Anderson's last minute whaling


He'll need Jeff or Heaving to show up.

At most he'll make $200 in a day, and with only 2 left, he wont hit it without a whale.

Plus he's playing DQB2 tomorrow, which even his own hardcore fans wont watch.


----------



## actually (Oct 27, 2019)

drgnkiller said:


> At most he'll make $200 in a day, and with only 2 left, he wont hit it without a whale.



He got a headstart with $410 on the day he introduced this new begging segment (begment?). I'm assuming that the 30th is no good, because he won't be able to access the tips that day quickly enough. He's currently at $1012, so he needs to get basically $800 tonight and tomorrow, unless someone tips on Tuesday. 

....So basically someone will tip on Tuesday and he'll miraculously make it. 

Then turn around and set up another $1000 goal during the Halloween begathon. And for federal taxes at Christmas and during January-March.


----------



## PieceofShet (Oct 28, 2019)

actually said:


> Then turn around and set up another $1000 goal during the Halloween begathon. And for federal taxes at Christmas and during January-March.



Surely he wont set up a 1000dollars goal the day after this ends. Im sure. That would be greedy beyond everything.


----------



## actually (Oct 28, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> Surely he wont set up a 1000dollars goal the day after this ends. Im sure. That would be greedy beyond everything.



Quote me. The only way it doesn't happen is if Jeff shows up and tips the full $1800 after the goal has been met.


----------



## Sphadilcastro (Oct 28, 2019)

actually said:


> Quote me. The only way it doesn't happen is if Jeff shows up and tips the full $1800 after the goal has been met.


The day after is too soon even for Phil  but there will definitely be a $1000+ event in November. I think he's trying to avoid another 5 figure tax begathon and instead is opting to break up the begging over the course of several months.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Oct 28, 2019)

Even if he won't hit the $1800 he gets what he wanted from the very beginning: Basically the anticipated $200 a day, for a week.
He just had to crank up the siren and alarm the most softest sponges and squeeze them dry, very easy. He knows exactly how to handle his army of gullibles; tell them you're honest, tell them nothing, pretend to panic, profit. 

$200 for 6 working days is $1200, so around $4800 every month if this crybaby would get what he wants. Holy shit. That's double the amount a normal job would gain, and then add Khet's job.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Oct 28, 2019)

With the CT cahndo, the $1800 might be an assement Phil got from the condo association/management. Could be they got around to doing some kind of improvement to the building and are getting the owners to pay up, which of course Phil would never have planned for.


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 28, 2019)

Texas Funnyhair said:


> With the CT cahndo, the $1800 might be an assement Phil got from the condo association/management. Could be they got around to doing some kind of improvement to the building and are getting the owners to pay up, which of course Phil would never have planned for.



I wonder how easy it is for them to raise the fees


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Oct 28, 2019)

No matter whether he gets it or not, nothing will change and he will still beg for bills next month. We got some extra 'nervousness' begging segments and some lols.

He'll probably reveal what it is later on or lie, which we won't know until he contradicts himself in his classic fashion. 

Unless he has been cooking up some 4D financial plans or gets behind the scenes funding he's still fucked and has to beg for bills for the foreseeable future. DSP's not a guy who prioritizes debts so he won't get out of this situation for some time, let alone set aside money in case the paypigs aren't feeling generous and his Patreon dries out completely.

However, he does seem like he's been doing some planning behind the scenes, and I won't be surprised if one day he comes out and says he won, flips the bird on the trolls, calls Tevin a n*gger on Twitch and disappears completely, only to reappear years later broke and divorced.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 28, 2019)

Question to some of the folks out there who watch some of the bigger names in streaming that aren't tittystreamers, how many have random "anonymous" people roll on up and drop thousands of dollars like it's no thang?  The biggest I watch are Kottongamer who on a slow day might get 1600 or so people and over 2000 on a good one and Kitboga who does prank calls on Coolie scammers and he'll average 9k to 12k and I never see anyone do what the paypigs do on Phil's channel.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Oct 28, 2019)

tzgnilki said:


> I wonder how easy it is for them to raise the fees


The management in condo buildings can usually charge one time assessment fees for various things, usually improvements or repairs to the building. So like if the building was having a new roof put on then everyone would get charged an assessment to cover the cost.


----------



## Schmeckel (Oct 28, 2019)

tzgnilki said:


> I wonder how easy it is for them to raise the fees


Depends on the state, sometimes. But, I think if the HOA is raising their monthly dues, they have to give the residents some sort of notice (30 or 60 days, or something). They can't just say that they're dumping extra monthly on you and then just do it. 

For stuff like renovations, repairs, etc... They'll just say that everyone pays their share. Like the government with their taxes. Bugged tax mechanics.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 28, 2019)

So has his absolutely pathetic whales come in to haul his ass out of trouble again, or have they failed him this time (but it's ok, he's not as broke as he like to pretend he is)?


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 28, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> So has his absolutely pathetic whales come in to haul his ass out of trouble again, or have they failed him this time (but it's ok, he's not as broke as he like to pretend he is)?


He has until 30th or the 31st no?  And so far he's what about 800$ short?  But no you watch as usual at the 11th hour Mormon cuckboy will come and save his little piggy, so as of now he's just squeezing every drop out of the wheelchairs cause he knows his salvation will come regardless.


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Oct 28, 2019)

He could be the first greasy used car salesman that solely streams from home, and be unusually successful.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Oct 28, 2019)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> He has until 30th or the 31st no?  And so far he's what about 800$ short?  But no you watch as usual at the 11th hour Mormon cuckboy will come and save his little piggy, so as of now he's just squeezing every drop out of the wheelchairs cause he knows his salvation will come regardless.


You know what I can see happening? PlanetJeff coming in at the last minute and donating Phil a large amount accompanied with a message how he is "sticking it to the trolls" when he gives Phil that big amount. I'm almost willing to bet a large sum of money on this.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 28, 2019)

Of course he is we all know that I just wish we didn't have to wait a few more days until we get the exciting conclusion.  Maybe this time the Arnie Grape's in chat will wisen up like they did with Tut and tell Phil to have his Mormon paypig fit the bill instead of streaming them along for weeks then we'll get the old Phil routine about how this guy is creating artificial growth and nobody contributes anymore because they think they have to now.


----------



## TheTractor (Oct 28, 2019)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> Of course he is we all know that I just wish we didn't have to wait a few more days until we get the exciting conclusion.  Maybe this time the Arnie Grape's in chat will wisen up like they did with Tut and tell Phil to have his Mormon paypig fit the bill instead of streaming them along for weeks then we'll get the old Phil routine about how this guy is creating artificial growth and nobody contributes anymore because they think they have to now.



It's gonna be like the Jasper reveal all over; DSP knew Jeff would drop one thousand bucks and milked his other paypigs waitting for it. He's all excited when receiving big donations and acted like he barely cared when jeff dropped 1k. 

- ''Uh  and an anonymous tipper just tipped me 1800 dollars  d00d'' ''snort''. And now timbo you're banned say goodbye. ''


----------



## Immortal Technique (Oct 28, 2019)

ReentryPhantom said:


> You know what I can see happening? PlanetJeff coming in at the last minute and donating Phil a large amount accompanied with a message how he is "sticking it to the trolls" when he gives Phil that big amount. I'm almost willing to bet a large sum of money on this.


This is my bet too. No one is going to remember the first person that donated $400, but the person that got dave to reach his goal will get the "glory." Jeff then can live out his white-knight fantasy that he saved the pigroach, and get the validation he desperately craves.

Then, it will be forgotten by dsp, and he'll be asked to do it again next month. Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Oct 28, 2019)

I havent been paying attention the Pig recently but  the madman actually raised over 1000...


----------



## Kcidkcussdom (Oct 28, 2019)

So how much has DSP been given? All of the $1800?


----------



## millais (Oct 28, 2019)

If Jeff or another whale had not promised the big 11th hour donation behind the scenes, he wouldn't be so confident to be taking Tuesday off.


----------



## HeProteck (Oct 28, 2019)

~$700 left, 3 streams left, right?


----------



## Raven'sChild (Oct 28, 2019)

At the very end of the stream someone calling themselves TheOneWhoKnocks tipped $150.  I venture that this tip was known about beforehand as he didn't look on his phone to make sure it was a real tip nor did he put the name on the whoreboard.  He didn't say anything about not putting the name up, but did add the tip to the total.  The 'top tip' being replaced was $4. He barely thanked the person, didn't seem surprised or even bother to act grateful.  In my opinion, he knew that tip was coming.
He is about $600 away from his goal now.  He knows there are substantial tips coming and that his tip goal will be met.  He isn't acting like someone in dire need, played DQB2 during a day stream the day before taking a day off...right before absolutely, positively needing to raise the rest of his $1,800 that is claimed to be crucial to 'keeping on pace with his plans that will solve his problems' and/or SaveThaHouse and/or keep him from being sued...


----------



## Muppetmode (Oct 28, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> At the very end of the stream someone calling themselves TheOneWhoKnocks tipped $150.  I venture that this tip was known about beforehand as he didn't look on his phone to make sure it was a real tip nor did he put the name on the whoreboard.  He didn't say anything about not putting the name up, but did add the tip to the total.  The 'top tip' being replaced was $4. He barely thanked the person, didn't seem surprised or even bother to act grateful.  In my opinion, he knew that tip was coming.
> He is about $600 away from his goal now.  He knows there are substantial tips coming and that his tip goal will be met.  He isn't acting like someone in dire need, played DQB2 during a day stream the day before taking a day off...right before absolutely, positively needing to raise the rest of his $1,800 that is claimed to be crucial to 'keeping on pace with his plans that will solve his problems' and/or SaveThaHouse and/or keep him from being sued...


Wonder if he emailed Jeff/whatever distant paypig and made a deal about hitting the halfway mark... that it it’s just the whales waking up towards the end


----------



## James Smith (Oct 28, 2019)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> Question to some of the folks out there who watch some of the bigger names in streaming that aren't tittystreamers, how many have random "anonymous" people roll on up and drop thousands of dollars like it's no thang?


Not many and when they get large donations they usually just refund them and say it's too much money to accept.

DSP accepts the money and forgets your name in three weeks once he's spent it.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Oct 28, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Not many and when they get large donations they usually just refund them and say it's too much money to accept.
> 
> DSP accepts the money and forgets your name in three weeks once he's spent it.


3 weeks is very generous
He will forget who gave the $150 tip he got at the end of the first stream by the start of the second


----------



## MoonRocker (Oct 28, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Not many and when they get large donations they usually just refund them and say it's too much money to accept.
> 
> DSP accepts the money and forgets your name in three weeks once he's spent it.



Gonna have to say I've never heard of this.

Let's not put other Twitch streamers on pedestals either... they're all glorified panhandlers. If the only value you provide in life is based on the product of more talented people, you're useless.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 28, 2019)

MoonRocker said:


> Gonna have to say I've never heard of this.
> 
> Let's not put other Twitch streamers on pedestals either... they're all glorified panhandlers. If the only value you provide in life is based on the product of more talented people, you're useless.


I'd beg to differ with Kitboga because his material takes hours to compose and he's providing a service, a hilarious one at that and that's making sure there's one less person trying to scam old people by claiming they're with the IRS or they have money coming back to them from Microsoft.


----------



## MoonRocker (Oct 28, 2019)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> I'd beg to differ with Kitboga because his material takes hours to compose and he's providing a service, a hilarious one at that and that's making sure there's one less person trying to scam old people by claiming they're with the IRS or they have money coming back to them from Microsoft.



Streamers on the creative sections of Twitch don't generally apply to this rule as they provide value since they're not basing their success off the works of others.

Streamers who simply slap their webcam on top of a game and get showered with money for simply DJ'ing the game are parasites. A lot of entertainment is parasitic, streaming is not exclusive to it.


----------



## actually (Oct 28, 2019)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> Question to some of the folks out there who watch some of the bigger names in streaming that aren't tittystreamers, how many have random "anonymous" people roll on up and drop thousands of dollars like it's no thang?  The biggest I watch are Kottongamer who on a slow day might get 1600 or so people and over 2000 on a good one and Kitboga who does prank calls on Coolie scammers and he'll average 9k to 12k and I never see anyone do what the paypigs do on Phil's channel.



I've seen it happen, but it's very rare, even for streamers with like 10k+ viewers.



MoonRocker said:


> Gonna have to say I've never heard of this.
> 
> Let's not put other Twitch streamers on pedestals either... they're all glorified panhandlers. If the only value you provide in life is based on the product of more talented people, you're useless.



Not all. I've seen Moonmoon blacklist (and refund) someone who he thought was drunk tipping because he didn't think it was right to accept the money and the person wouldn't stop sending tips (like $50+ at a time, mind). That Maximilian_DOOD refunded a tip when the person inadvertently added a zero.


----------



## Perpetual Outrage (Oct 28, 2019)

MoonRocker said:


> Gonna have to say I've never heard of this.
> 
> Let's not put other Twitch streamers on pedestals either... they're all glorified panhandlers. If the only value you provide in life is based on the product of more talented people, you're useless.



Think you're getting too much tunnel vision from cows because as Actually said a whole lot of streamers, and I'd even say the majority, aren't like that. It's true that most of the overall money from steaming goes towards the cows, but the overall amount of good streamers outnumber the cows.

Spoilering an example of a cool streamer community



Spoiler



A lot of them have cross channel communities that are about helping each other, not competing. An example is EZScape, a guy who's really into speedrunning games. He goes into small time speedrunner channels (people with 5-100 viewers) and tells them of a trick they can use in their game to shave off a few seconds of their time, then says if they can pull the trick off in the next hour he'll donate anywhere from $25 to $1000. The trick is never something that's complicated, so the person always gets it and he always pays.


----------



## harbinger (Oct 29, 2019)

Perpetual Outrage said:


> Think you're getting too much tunnel vision from cows because as Actually said a whole lot of streamers, and I'd even say the majority, aren't like that. It's true that most of the overall money from steaming goes towards the cows, but the overall amount of good streamers outnumber the cows.
> 
> Spoilering an example of a cool streamer community
> 
> ...


Well obviously EZScape doesn’t have a financial degree. If he did, he would know he needs all that money to pay his bills to run his business.


----------



## Draventren (Oct 29, 2019)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> Question to some of the folks out there who watch some of the bigger names in streaming that aren't tittystreamers, how many have random "anonymous" people roll on up and drop thousands of dollars like it's no thang?  The biggest I watch are Kottongamer who on a slow day might get 1600 or so people and over 2000 on a good one and Kitboga who does prank calls on Coolie scammers and he'll average 9k to 12k and I never see anyone do what the paypigs do on Phil's channel.



I don't watch many streams, but I catch highlights sometimes from people I like. There was one from BroTeam where he got fucking showered by people just tipping ridiculous amounts and started losing his shit cause it was nuts. Dude once tipped 100 meaning to tip 10, asked for some back and the streamer jokingly said no. Didn't follow up, but clearly sounded like a joke.


----------



## James Smith (Oct 29, 2019)

MoonRocker said:


> Let's not put other Twitch streamers on pedestals either... they're all glorified panhandlers. If the only value you provide in life is based on the product of more talented people, you're useless.


At any given time there are approximately 25,000 live channels on Twitch and about 90% of them have literally zero viewers. The unimaginably vast majority of live streamers are not panhandlers.


----------



## lavrentiyberia (Oct 29, 2019)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> I'd beg to differ with Kitboga because his material takes hours to compose and he's providing a service, a hilarious one at that and that's making sure there's one less person trying to scam old people by claiming they're with the IRS or they have money coming back to them from Microsoft.


That guy is so sanctimonious with his lectures at the end of every call, I prefer ScammerRevolts (funnier) or Jim Browning (actually hacks into the call center systems and gathers info for months to fuck them up on a bigger scale)


----------



## James Smith (Oct 29, 2019)

I don't have data on Twitch and YouTube income from November and December 2017 to calculate January and February 2018.




February he got his sub bomb from December. April he got paid both by Twitch for both February and March when they moved from net 45 to net 15. May he had low income due to taking a week off in April.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 29, 2019)

Gotta ask, do we have threads/dox on these whales who jump in at the last moment and drop stacks to bail OinkSydePhil out every time? I really want to know what kind of people he has throwing money away. Only guys I know is that blind dude and the OG white knight/dick sucker - KG.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 30, 2019)

It still boggles my mind how many times DSP has implied or outright said during begging that Kat doesn't contribute anything to the household at all despite working a job.  Somehow Kat "has her own bills" that are completely independent of DSP, and despite DSP literally being in the "biggest emergency ever" and desperately needs to hit the $1800 total by today (tomorrow is too late) or else the house is in danger, Kat is going to just hang onto her exercise bike money just cuz.  Also, his parents are going to buy expensive Halloween decorations and Thanksgiving dinners for him, but not contribute to his $1800 emergency.


----------



## Regulas (Oct 30, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> It still boggles my mind how many times DSP has implied or outright said during begging that Kat doesn't contribute anything to the household at all despite working a job.  Somehow Kat "has her own bills" that are completely independent of DSP, and despite DSP literally being in the "biggest emergency ever" and desperately needs to hit the $1800 total by today (tomorrow is too late) or else the house is in danger, Kat is going to just hang onto her exercise bike money just cuz.  Also, his parents are going to buy expensive Halloween decorations and Thanksgiving dinners for him, but not contribute to his $1800 emergency.


It's sounding more and more like a marriage of convenience.


----------



## ANDS! (Oct 30, 2019)

MoonRocker said:


> Gonna have to say I've never heard of this.
> 
> Let's not put other Twitch streamers on pedestals either... they're all glorified panhandlers. If the only value you provide in life is based on the product of more talented people, you're useless.



This is a stupid take. You really think the THOUSANDS of people that flock to big ticket streamers (or hell even small streamers) are just die hard "That Game" fans? 

. . .this honestly reads like the very unique "you play video games; get a real job!" saltiness.


----------



## Wing Zero (Oct 30, 2019)

Regulas said:


> It's sounding more and more like a marriage of convenience.



That was obvious from the get go. Phil was desperate to retain his image of being Chad Burnell after he lost Leanna and Kat saw an easy opportunity to live in a quarter-million dollar house and get whatever luxuries she wanted.


----------



## Regulas (Oct 30, 2019)

Wing Zero said:


> That was obvious from the get go. Phil was desperate to retain his image of being Chad Burnell after he lost Leanna and Kat saw an easy opportunity to live in a quarter-million dollar house and get whatever luxuries she wanted.


Separate beds I'm betting.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Oct 30, 2019)

Regulas said:


> Separate beds I'm betting.


more like separate rooms


----------



## the khat quaffer (Oct 30, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Not many and when they get large donations they usually just refund them and say it's too much money to accept.
> 
> DSP accepts the money and forgets your name in three weeks once he's spent it.





DarkSoulsPhil said:


> 3 weeks is very generous
> He will forget who gave the $150 tip he got at the end of the first stream by the start of the second



Don't forget, during the $2k reveal for his stupid fucking mangled cat, he gleefully said it was his 'highest amount ever raised in a stream...EVER!' then someone, I think anonimouse, reminded piggy that he raised like $3k during some xmas stream about 2 years ago. I forget the fine details, but this was definitely brought up Phil during the Jasper shitshow.

He just said something like, 'Huh? oh yeah, I guess. See I don't remember!'  

Just like a junkie, one hit isn't enough, Always thirsting for the next rush, never appreciating the last one. If it weren't for the righteous and constant trolling he's been receiving about his $2k cat scam, that money would already be a distant memory for Phil. These $1800 if he raises them (who am I kidding, he will ) won't be in his memory banks for a week. He'll be back to begging on Nov. 1st (generous estimate).

"Alright guys, just being real hanest here, I'm in the worst financial situation I've ever been in, your contributions are greatly appreciated via paypal only."


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 30, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> It still boggles my mind how many times DSP has implied or outright said during begging that Kat doesn't contribute anything to the household at all despite working a job.  Somehow Kat "has her own bills" that are completely independent of DSP, and despite DSP literally being in the "biggest emergency ever" and desperately needs to hit the $1800 total by today (tomorrow is too late) or else the house is in danger, Kat is going to just hang onto her exercise bike money just cuz.  Also, his parents are going to buy expensive Halloween decorations and Thanksgiving dinners for him, but not contribute to his $1800 emergency.



you just sparked a conspiracy in my mind, he's paying her debt too


----------



## Immortal Technique (Oct 30, 2019)

Ads that appear before twitch streams, does anyone know how much that could amount to? It says "watching this helps out the streamer" and am wondering how much extra income that could be for him.


----------



## Comma (Oct 30, 2019)

A brand new account subbed and tipped DSP $100 overnight, and just tipped another $100.


----------



## PieceofShet (Oct 30, 2019)

Comma said:


> A brand new account subbed and tipped DSP $100 overnight, and just tipped another $100.
> 
> View attachment 991265



Totally not PlanetJeff


----------



## DiabeticSP (Oct 30, 2019)

Imagine being such a cuck you can't even tip for attention on your own account.

The worst part of Jeff being a whale is he isnt even a good one.


----------



## MoonRocker (Oct 30, 2019)

I think the reason why Khet doesn’t contribute to the finances is because she doesn’t work. That’s pretty obvious at this point.

He’s constantly befuddling her schedule; too many inconsistencies about what she’s doing during the day/ night; too many suspicious reasons why she never spends her money.

Plus judging by what Subaruman said, she doesn’t leave the house and mooches off the money of any guy she dates. Phil probably promised her a good life void of worry and she picked him on it. Part of their bargain is that she’s the trophy wife and she doesn’t have to work. And he gets to keep her. Of course this wasn’t said outright but was probably insinuated.

This would explain all these fake emergencies and increasing frequency as to why DSP constantly needs more money: his ugly trophy wife is expensive.


----------



## Comma (Oct 30, 2019)

DSP just hit the $1800 goal due to a $164 tip from this nocouture person.




That's $364 from one person.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Comma said:


> DSP just hit the $1800 goal due to a $164 tip from this nocouture person.


Wow dood he hit the goal on the last possible day due to a huge anonymous tipper? I for one never saw this coming.


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Oct 30, 2019)

Congratulations to the top enabler of the night, DSP will finally be able to pay <insert amount here> to the <insert here> and in return will...continue to exist. The wheelchairs once again buy into the narrative and enable Dark's luxurious lifestyle. Not only this, but they confirm that he doesn't even need to say what he needs money for; he can just ask for it.

However, this greed will inevitably lead to Dark feeling more comfortable just asking for money when the upcoming drama sagas start, and one day eventually not hit the goal and find himself in actual trouble.

Well, at least he wont be nervous any more.


----------



## SPhobos (Oct 30, 2019)

Whew, close one! Hopefully he reminds everyone tonight that despite hitting his goal he's still in dire straights and although  he's in the clear for the short term he still needs your tips okay. I wonder if he'll wipe the $1800 goal clean and bust the $0/$100 per stream goal out of storage for his "so bad it's good" wrestling game that he genuinely loves.


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Oct 30, 2019)

SPhobos said:


> Whew, close one! Hopefully he reminds everyone tonight that despite hitting his goal he's still in dire straights and although  he's in the clear for the short term he still needs your tips okay. I wonder if he'll wipe the $1800 goal clean and bust the $0/$100 per stream goal out of storage for his "so bad it's good" wrestling game that he genuinely loves.


Hold up, hold up. This goal was for something that's not bills. HE NEEDS THOSE TIPS FOR BILLS NOW.


----------



## James Smith (Oct 30, 2019)

@actually It would be interesting to see a breakdown of how few many people came together to whale hit this goal.


----------



## actually (Oct 30, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> @actually It would be interesting to see a breakdown of how few many people came together to whale hit this goal.



I concur. Anybody want to help me tip-track? I've got a couple of the streams already done, and I can probably do more tonight, but it'd be good to have some help.

Edit: Here's the preliminary breakdown based on the tips I do have documented--

Unique tippers =  52
Total tips = $ 1351.09
Total tips assuming $0.30 + 2.9% fees on each = $ 1292.11
Tips under $1: 12 totaling 12.00
Tips between $1 and $5: 25 totaling 94.44
Tips between $5 and $10: 9 totaling 76.65
Tips between $10 and $20: 6 totaling 99.00
Tips between $20 and $50: 8 totaling 255.00
Tips above $50: 6 totaling 814.00

I'm obviously missing about $450 worth of tips, but it's already pretty clear that the whales did most of the lifting.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Oct 30, 2019)

Would tips show up in the chat logs in any way?
So far I know I can see system events of JOIN, PART, DELETED, VIEWERS, BAN, VIEWERSTATS.
I don't know if I'm just not seeing it in the logs (They run over 13,000 lines after all) or if they don't actually show up. 



actually said:


> I concur. Anybody want to help me tip-track? I've got a couple of the streams already done, and I can probably do more tonight, but it'd be good to have some help.
> 
> Edit: Here's the preliminary breakdown based on the tips I do have documented--
> 
> ...


----------



## actually (Oct 30, 2019)

That Hedonist Nerd said:


> Would tips show up in the chat logs in any way?
> So far I know I can see system events of JOIN, PART, DELETED, VIEWERS, BAN, VIEWERSTATS.
> I don't know if I'm just not seeing it in the logs (They run over 13,000 lines after all) or if they don't actually show up.



No, but if you're interested in helping, I can send you instructions on how to efficiently tip-track.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm honestly surprised considering how vague he was. How long did it take him to make 1800? Really gotta wonder where that money is going. Apparently they ate out a Ramen restaurant on their day off lmao.


----------



## tzgnilki (Oct 30, 2019)

Freshtodeath said:


> I'm honestly surprised considering how vague he was. How long did it take him to make 1800? Really gotta wonder where that money is going. Apparently they ate out a Ramen restaurant on their day off lmao.



he went out for burgers and ramen, I wonder if he has ever been without food in his life


----------



## actually (Oct 30, 2019)

Freshtodeath said:


> I'm honestly surprised considering how vague he was. How long did it take him to make 1800? Really gotta wonder where that money is going. Apparently they ate out a Ramen restaurant on their day off lmao.



Today was the last day, so more or less last minute. He'll get a little more tonight, and then tomorrow will mark the start of begging for tips to pay MUH BILLS for November.


----------



## drgnkiller (Oct 30, 2019)

actually said:


> Today was the last day, so more or less last minute. He'll get a little more tonight, and then tomorrow will mark the start of begging for tips to pay MUH BILLS for November.


He has no shame when it comes to e-begging, already asking for an extra $100 tonight to "get things back to normal".


----------



## SPhobos (Oct 30, 2019)

The goal has been hit and if you're still talking about it you need to stop living in the past okay. So don't bring it up in chat because he's only going to say that once.  Now get your wallets out and fill up that $0/100 goal.


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Oct 30, 2019)

I wish I could say that I'm shocked.  But I'm not.  This is the same story that's played out again and again.

I'm going to call it now.  The next crisis will be his income taxes.  He'll probably say something like, "Thanks to your generous donations, we've gotten past the trouble that I was facing in October.  However, I now owe more in taxes plus the tax payments I gotta make for 2018.  Please tip $$$$."


----------



## millais (Oct 30, 2019)

The next crisis should be the Washington State B&O tax. The federal income tax will be the main grift for Q2, 2020


----------



## JamFlowMan (Oct 30, 2019)

@actually how does this compare to an average week?  Did the begging really do anything or woud he have made around the same without making up some emergency?


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Oct 31, 2019)

actually said:


> No, but if you're interested in helping, I can send you instructions on how to efficiently tip-track.


Yes, please do. 

I'm assuming it involves actually watching DSP, right?
I have a hard time paying attention for an extended length of time. However, I do have a couple toolsets I can use to my advantage. 
Anyway, I'll figure out which one to use after you shoot me your directions.


----------



## actually (Oct 31, 2019)

JamFlowMan said:


> @actually how does this compare to an average week?  Did the begging really do anything or woud he have made around the same without making up some emergency?



He got $1810 over 6 days (plus $69 so far tonight), so a little over $300 average in tips. I'm excluding the day off since he pretty much never gets a tip then. For the other 19 days of October (excludes 3 days off), he got ~$2800 or around $150 on average. So the average is up, but keep in mind that he got $410 the day he introduced his weeklong begathon and he's gotten almost $600 today. Other days, he got $75.65, $217.00, $100.00, $238.00, and $232.00.

So I wouldn't say it changed a ton. I'll be a little surprised if he hits the Halloween begathon goal, unless Jeff shows up to tip the remainder or something.


That Hedonist Nerd said:


> Yes, please do.
> 
> I'm assuming it involves actually watching DSP, right?
> I have a hard time paying attention for an extended length of time. However, I do have a couple toolsets I can use to my advantage.
> Anyway, I'll figure out which one to use after you shoot me your directions.



Sorta, but not really. Check your DMs shortly.


----------



## mollymawk (Oct 31, 2019)

The final day for Phil to "raise" remaining funds to pay his late bill, had a large turnout of mods (five), who intermittently dipped out and re-entered throughout the stream. You could tell at various points that the bombardment of "trolls" was wearing Phil down who was attempting to remain upbeat in order to lure out the whales. Overall on the Outer Worlds stream, *44* bans, *8* 600s time-outs, and *2* manually deleted messages.

After reaching the $1800 goal, Phil sternly set new rules not to mention the success of the fundraiser from the beginning of the following stream (WWE 2K10). Now focus your attention on the fresh $100 stream goal. Do not dwell in the past, or you will find yourself swiftly moderated. Both streams had chat set to 30min Follower's Only mode. The second stream had *25* bans and *4* 600s time-outs.


actually said:


> Big shoutout to RC_Sev, who cheered $20 and then got himself banned by Phil for referencing Sean Ranklin. Truly superb trolling, and boy you showed him by paying $25-30 and giving him $20.


Trivia: RC_Sev is the first and only person to have been banned from DarkDave's Mirror because he was sending Phil money while sharing a restream chat occupied by detractors.


Spoiler: Outer Worlds chat moderation list



[10:06:11] <%YukimuraSanada> Phil is having a baby lfsM lfsD
[10:10:29] BAN: YukimuraSanada

[10:20:50] DELETED: Chad_Warden (dspCringe dspHuh dspCringe dspHuh dspCringe dspHuh)

[10:35:36] <sweet_daddy_t> Hey Phil, can you donate to my go fund me page. I'm behind on my electrical bill due to my piss poor money management. I know you can understand my situation
[10:35:46] BAN: sweet_daddy_t

[10:35:44] <SeventhSon7> The thing I like about DarkSydePhil’s stream is actually the interactivity, positivity and chill vibes. Like really Phil isn’t a big hotshot streamer, but the small knit community allows higher levels of interaction. Phil as a person has developed a lot over the past 11 years he now espoused positivity by a optimistic attitude and banning trolls. Finally best part of his streams are the content which allows us viewers to really chill out and enjoy.
[10:35:52] BAN: SeventhSon7

[10:44:13] <+isdcaptain> How does Phil even live comfortable knowing he has to beg everyday in stream?
[10:44:23] BAN: isdcaptain

[10:44:27] <notnickd1396> E begging time
[10:44:35] BAN: notnickd1396

[10:50:48] <$darksidewingslol> SNO.RT
[10:50:56] BAN: darksidewingslol (600s)

[10:51:01] <thedeadlyant> imagine working your ass off just to donate to a hobo like Phil
[10:51:12] BAN: thedeadlyant
[10:51:37] BAN: thedeadlyant (600s)

[10:52:37] <+MrMamba7> keep the camera on you fat cunt
[10:52:47] BAN: MrMamba7 (600s)
[10:52:54] BAN: MrMamba7

[11:02:05] <+Gianisme> More Gouter worlds
[11:02:27] BAN: Gianisme

[11:06:15] <IronicShawn97> Anyone else think it's premature for him to talk about his schedule so far in advance? He's literally hours away (hopefully not!) from financial ruin.
[11:06:35] BAN: IronicShawn97

[11:12:14] <ihad2condosnowihavenone> @darksydephil you should cut your own grass, to save money
[11:12:24] BAN: ihad2condosnowihavenone

[11:13:59] DELETED: megasammitch (people don't owe you anything)

[11:15:57] <Manifoldhope> is the marathon tomorrow for bills for next month bill? not trying to troll but it's seem a bit sketchy You need money every month
[11:16:10] BAN: Manifoldhope

[11:19:45] <%+girldatnapas> "No form of criticism, whatsoever"
[11:19:59] BAN: girldatnapas

[11:20:11] <epyon0627> Don’t mess up my pay piglets guys
[11:20:26] BAN: epyon0627 (600s)

[11:22:07] <rainbowponyuhaul> you dont want to waste time on trolls yet YOU TALK ABOUT THEM EVERY STREAM
[11:22:15] BAN: rainbowponyuhaul

[11:22:44] <lesbolambo> "I don't care but let me talk about it for minutes on end
[11:22:55] BAN: lesbolambo

[11:23:16] <darkdestroyer1701> @darksydephil What about the rule about harassing people in your chat when you and the chat got on at the person who didn't tip you
[11:23:23] BAN: darkdestroyer1701

[11:33:08] <salvalacasa2k20> @darksydephil you skipped my cheer
[11:33:29] BAN: salvalacasa2k20

[11:40:02] <epyon0627> I’ll donate if u stop begging every other month
[11:40:03] BAN: epyon0627 (5s)
[11:40:08] BAN: epyon0627

[11:40:58] <sfv__netcode__creator> Mr dsp I’m watching the stream with my grandma just no cussing please thanks
[11:41:13] BAN: sfv__netcode__creator

[11:42:28] <mr__oinkoink> ResidentSleeper
[11:43:10] BAN: mr__oinkoink

[11:45:17] <+adamantiumcore> phils turds slowly come out his mouth
[11:45:28] BAN: adamantiumcore (600s)

[11:47:02] <MyWifesCat> wait that's no suckling pig!
[11:47:07] BAN: MyWifesCat

[12:03:06] <badminton> @darksydephil do you eat ass with that goatee?
[12:03:22] BAN: badminton

[12:02:30] <CaliberChamp> DSP doesn't seem to give a fuck about his fans.
[12:03:25] BAN: CaliberChamp

[12:05:16] <homosexuality> @darksydephil trolls are 80% of the people watching PogChamp
[12:05:51] BAN: homosexuality

[12:12:34] <IronicShawn98> Reminder that DSP makes over 100,000 every year. He doesn't need your "help". If anything, he has a spending problem, not an income problem (like spending 13 on a bowl of ramen).
[12:12:41] BAN: IronicShawn98

[12:22:43] <mindofthenorthstar1> Bully streamer
[12:22:52] BAN: mindofthenorthstar1

[12:22:35] <dopethronee> I didn’t like that outburst at all
[12:22:56] BAN: dopethronee

[12:25:22] <verygoodgoy1> yes you should you fatty
[12:25:30] BAN: verygoodgoy1

[12:26:57] <ElijahtheAuraman> BEG MODE ACTIVATE!
[12:27:05] BAN: ElijahtheAuraman

[12:55:22] <13_dollars_ramen> and btw, khet agrees with me
[12:55:22] BAN: 13_dollars_ramen (5s)
[12:55:35] BAN: 13_dollars_ramen

[12:57:55] <dunkindonuts> is this the guy that begs his viewers for money? i found him on youtube
[12:58:13] BAN: dunkindonuts

[13:15:47] <IronicShawn1997> Someone who's in deep financial trouble like Phil claims wouldn't spend 13 on a bowl of ramen. Keep your money, guys. This is all kinds of fishy.
[13:16:04] BAN: IronicShawn1997

[13:20:42] <penultimate_frog> @darksydephil I'll say this just once so listen up. Don't you ever go out to another restaurant and later beg children for money while playing video games again. You are a discrace of a man. I am concerned at this point that outraged people will storm your current house and bring you to justice. Take responsibility for what you say and do.
[13:20:52] BAN: penultimate_frog, penultimate_frog

[13:31:44] <1800_for_gin_and_sauce> gkfyk
[13:31:47] BAN: 1800_for_gin_and_sauce

[13:39:50] <infantrysmarties> @darksydephil cAN YOU PLEASE JERK OFF REAL FAST FOR ME BABY
[13:40:02] BAN: infantrysmarties

[14:00:29] <daddydsp> @darksydephil it's leaking again...
[14:00:44] BAN: daddydsp

[14:06:34] <noodle_arm_phil> yo @darksydephil! Big fan. Listen man, tell your wife that if she loses some weight, I would consider giving her some D
[14:06:49] BAN: noodle_arm_phil

[14:08:12] <massivejohnson8> Off for a wank?
[14:08:25] BAN: massivejohnson8 (600s)

[14:06:46] <timhortons> ad block TriHard
[14:10:13] BAN: timhortons

[14:14:26] <%Chad_Warden> atpRtsd1 atpRtsd2 $1800
[14:14:34] BAN: Chad_Warden (600s)

[14:44:57] <harrydunns0n> I cheered and ask Phil if he hits his goal if he could do a fundraiser for the wildfire victims and he ignored it
[14:45:18] BAN: harrydunns0n

[15:13:02] <+samedamnguycan> wings of redemption just trashed you on stream. it was totally unfair.
[15:13:14] BAN: samedamnguycan (600s)

[15:17:49] <lightsydepete>  $1600 .... that's insane you are the most undeserving person ever
[15:17:59] BAN: lightsydepete

[15:24:20] <%mitchw54> Come on ’s!
[15:24:32] BAN: mitchw54 (600s)

[15:33:56] <stalagmite401> Phil!!!!! I have a question. Is this game worth it ahhh I came. Is it worth it yak yak yak hold my sak
[15:34:14] BAN: stalagmite401

[15:41:39] <daddysdspslittlegirl> @darksydephil Please Daddy I've been such a naughty girl, I made a huge mess in your bed. I think you're going to need to bend me over your Knee and have your way with me like you did last time hehe UwU
[15:41:50] BAN: daddysdspslittlegirl

[15:43:43] <heycosby> begging really pays off
[15:43:43] BAN: heycosby (5s)
[15:43:52] BAN: heycosby

[15:49:57] <crowelldubs> Cant believe u all donated to this piece of shit lmao
[15:50:03] BAN: crowelldubs

[15:59:11] <progamergoat> good mood phil! 1800 skam complete!
[15:59:21] BAN: progamergoat

[16:05:02] <undercover_snail> this talent less fat fuck is giving me ads?
[16:05:06] BAN: undercover_snail





Spoiler: WWE 2K20 moderation list



[18:56:06] [Notification] phillips_smelly_chair gifted a Tier 1 sub to phil_lose_some_weight! They have given 15 Gift Subs in the channel!
[18:56:18] BAN: Phil_lose_some_weight

[19:26:20] <GoodyTwoShoezz> fuck dsp
[19:26:26] BAN: GoodyTwoShoezz

[19:29:35] <ExactleePWNED> @darksydephil get a real job @darksydephil get a real job @darksydephil get a real job @darksydephil get a real job @darksydephil get a real job @darksydephil get a real job @darksydephil get a real job @darksydephil get a real job
[19:29:37] BAN: ExactleePWNED

[19:36:08] <guitarpunkmastr> @superblindman how the fuck can u read u blind fuck
[19:36:35] BAN: guitarpunkmastr

[19:40:44] <$vulcan03232018> Cheer90 we just gave you 1800, now you need more the same day?
[19:41:20] BAN: vulcan03232018

[19:41:07] <dakukasai> darksydephil Su ba ru Is that a good car to get?
[19:41:24] BAN: dakukasai (600s)
[19:41:36] BAN: dakukasai

[19:44:01] <$kate_moving_company> NotLikeThis100 Actually, the 1800 is to pay for Kate moving out of the house, and taking Jasper with her. Gotta pay her rent, pay the movers, and the divorce attorney. Put this towards child support for jasper's tuna can.
[19:44:11] BAN: kate_moving_company

[19:44:43] <TerminalOperator> Is the tip goal to pay Kat to leave the house?
[19:45:04] BAN: TerminalOperator (600s)

[19:48:22] <the_penne_hunter> It would be nice to see a bit of apriciation
[19:48:31] BAN: the_penne_hunter

[19:50:34] <$Hellriderer> Cheer100 Good job on hitting the tip goal you lying, scamming shitbag :3
[19:50:40] BAN: Hellriderer

[19:52:43] <+Jermlmao2> @darksydephil do you know theres a guy with 1300 viewers re-streaming you?
[19:52:52] BAN: Jermlmao2, Jermlmao2

[19:54:42] <DSPIsNotACharity> Imagine giving money to this fucking manchild who's almost 40 for a reason he won't even tell you about and is probably lying about all because he refuses to get a real job. Donate your money to an actual charity instead to benefit people who have real problems unlike this loser.
[19:54:47] BAN: DSPIsNotACharity

[19:57:31] <$graveyardmolly> @darksydephil do you plan your scams or do you just do it ahn the fly like your kahmmentary?
[19:57:40] BAN: graveyardmolly

[20:02:31] [Notification] phillips_smelly_chair gifted a Tier 1 sub to 1800_scam_snort_sniff! They have given 17 Gift Subs in the channel!
[20:02:44] BAN: phillips_smelly_chair {113d}
[20:02:49] BAN: 1800_scam_snort_sniff

[20:02:28] <ikilledkenny4x8> the mighty d
[20:03:05] BAN: ikilledkenny4x8 (600s)

[20:03:30] <$graveyardmollypart2> cheer100 allmighty blevin is watching your stream right now and talking crap about you aaaaaaaaaa! leaps up and runs around aaaaaaaaaaaaa!
[20:03:35] BAN: graveyardmollypart2

[20:08:40] <juniormint001> what about the BBq?
[20:08:43] BAN: juniormint001

[20:13:49] <$1800scam> cheer100 I don't sniff my fingers, I touch my face. sigh fuk dat nicca
[20:14:01] BAN: 1800scam

[20:14:17] <heartsick_george> @darksydephil scammer
[20:14:25] BAN: heartsick_george

[20:24:32] <harveyweinsteen> dsp do something interesting... the cutscenes are boring and I'm seriously gonna go watch something else.
[20:24:42] BAN: harveyweinsteen

[20:36:48] <dspsspayedhorsemaid> @darksydephil Pig ups on hitting your goal dood! Now, I heard from the grapevine that you're gonna use the $1800+ to spay your soulmaid so she doesn't keep going to Jim and Tyrone and I just wanna give you my support in the matter and that you preemptively did nothing wrong.
[20:36:53] BAN: dspsspayedhorsemaid

[20:40:57] <prpl_szzrp> why are you playing a terrible game couldn't you play a better game aren't there more games out there that are not terrible why don't you play a good game good games are better to play
[20:41:10] BAN: prpl_szzrp (600s)

[20:50:34] <catnippedkat> Hello my froggas
[20:50:42] BAN: catnippedkat

[20:52:25] <RC_Sev> Shout out Sean Ranklin
[20:52:49] BAN: RC_Sev

[20:55:57] <$darksidewingslol> unban @rc_sev
[20:56:02] BAN: darksidewingslol (600s)

[20:57:57] <Crowjunior> @darksydephil just dress up as yourself, a vagrant beggar (also, bye chat)
[20:57:57] BAN: Crowjunior (5s)
[20:58:02] BAN: Crowjunior, Crowjunior

[21:00:56] <+TheFourMechanix> Just give me money!
[21:01:00] BAN: TheFourMechanix

[21:10:04] <humblewalrus> Pigroach
[21:10:04] BAN: humblewalrus (5s)
[21:10:09] BAN: humblewalrus


Troll control [1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8]
Thanks man, whoever you are *wink wink*
Rumpelstiltzkinz, phillips_smelly_chair on thin ice [1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6]
Phil Burnell - Pants Shitter.
OfficialDSPfans [1] [2]




Halloween extended sub-goal [1] [2]
Phil talking to Kat off-screen about PS4 Gameshare.
M.ilk the lawl cow [1] [2]
What happens if you get sued?
It could _eventually_ lead to disaster [1] [2]
1800mg of sodium conspiracy [1] [2] [3] [4]
Tonight you are the King of Suffering.
Unprovoked, uninvited.
Why do you think I look like this?
Everyone else gets stuff, I get nothing.
WWE 2K20 "comedy bonaza" [1] [2] [3]
vulcan03232018 - a piece of garbage/a pretty alright dude [1] [2] [3]

In China they say...
Sounds political.
Nice effort offer flub.
Rolling with an impulse slip of tongue.

Miscallaneous: [1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15] [16] [17] [18] [19] [20] [21] [22] [23] [24] [25] [26] [27] [28] [29] [30]

*"Appears that you've been holding out on me.
Why didn't you contribute during the gameplay?"*​


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Oct 31, 2019)

That seems like a LOT of bans for a stream, even an 'event stream'


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Oct 31, 2019)

mollymawk said:


> After reaching the $1800 goal, Phil sternly set new rules not to mention the success of the fundraiser from the beginning of the following stream (WWE 2K10). Now focus your attention on the fresh $100 stream goal. Do not dwell in the past, or you will find yourself swiftly moderated


This fucking dude... So yesterday is in the past now. We should instantly forget about it. Just pay up and forget. What a fucking chump.

At this point he's so fucking arrogant that it's surreal. But it's the paypigs to blame. Just like his momma for spoiling him and making him a  little shit, he'll be helpless when the piggies leave.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Oct 31, 2019)

Freshtodeath said:


> I'm honestly surprised considering how vague he was. How long did it take him to make 1800? Really gotta wonder where that money is going. Apparently they ate out a Ramen restaurant on their day off lmao.



My theory is Phil blows his money on stupid impulse purchases with the very dated mindset of he'll be able to pay it off when his next paycheck comes in due to once upon a time getting bigger payouts from his early YouTube algorithm abuse days. When that inevitably doesn't happen and reality sets in, Phil jumps to begging/grifting mode to cover the expense. I doubt all $1800 was the result of impulse shopping, but it might be something like $500 that normally should have gone to paying off debts and stuff went into eating out and random mall purchases, so he's trying to recoup that on top of whatever his actual expenses are.

If I had to wager a guess at anything more specific, I'd guess overpriced Halloween crap he can't show off on stream, that Thanksgiving dinner he's trying to insist his mom ordered, the usual wasted money on eating out at needlessly expensive restaurants, and possibly trying to recoup the costs of that exercise bike he's also trying to insist his mom got. Add onto that the usual wasted money on his daily chores like grocery shopping and whatever games he picks up and ultimately drops when they fail to magically save his channel.


----------



## Surly Muppet (Oct 31, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> This fucking dude... So yesterday is in the past now. We should instantly forget about it. Just pay up and forget. What a fucking chump.
> 
> At this point he's so fucking arrogant that it's surreal. But it's the paypigs to blame. Just like his momma for spoiling him and making him a little shit, he'll be helpless when the piggies leave.


I wonder if he realizes how weird this is, that you hit a major goal, come back 2 hours later and basically tell people to pretend none of it happened. It's a pretty bold move that really only works because his audience is stupid, or will tolerate him berating them for bringing it up. It's... just so surreal.  Most streamers would at least put in effort to be gracious for the night. I know I shouldn't be astonished, but this is one of the first times he has gone full tilt with this approach and he did it between streams, not even days. 

Normally Phil has given himself a buffer of a day off or a vacation after leaning heavy on a beg, and after a big one, often had a begging cooldown period after where he may have a goal up, but usually not have an overdraft/emergency narrative for a while. After his wedding, for example. But he didn't time this well in terms of it being really clunky and obvious - this needs to be erased from history so that he won't lose momentum on getting money for his regular goals, and whatever he is going to roll out for the Halloween marathon. The greed finally got to the point where he is not even going to pause for a cooldown, he's just going to go full Ministry of Truth, delete it from history, and go in for round 2. It's not even just ungrateful and greedy, it's an open scam. This is all just an observation though, because the wheelchairs are going to throw dollars at Phil instead of candy at trick-or-treaters tonight.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 31, 2019)

Surly Muppet said:


> I wonder if he realizes how weird this is



No.

In fact, I think DSP believes that his audience OWED him that $1800 (he needs his house to keep producing content), and now he's a week behind on his usual begging because he had to spend time to beg for different money.

We're more likely to get a "I'm behind on BILLS because of last week's fundraiser, so I need EXTRA money now."


----------



## PieceofShet (Oct 31, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> No.
> 
> In fact, I think DSP believes that his audience OWED him that $1800 (he needs his house to keep producing content), and now he's a week behind on his usual begging because he had to spend time to beg for different money.
> 
> We're more likely to get a "I'm behind on BILLS because of last week's fundraiser, so I need EXTRA money now."



I watched the trevin restream where he watched a few clips and in one cleep dsp saio that his fans using him, bleeding him....  cause he is streaming 6 days in a week.


----------

